# Aundair raiders - Game started.



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi boys and girls. I'm a great eberron fan. I just finished a story arc with my table-top team, and one of my players is DM'ing a Planescape game so now I can play again for the first time in years, which is great but this still leaves me with a GM-itch. I've tried this a few times before. It didn't allways work out. But still, here's another go at it.


One of the problems of Eberron is that there's so much of it, and all of it is cool. What I want from my players is to make a team serving a faction. Which faction is up to you guys. I've got a multi-faction dogfight planned, and it doesn't really matter which faction the players belong to. It'll be some city, some wilderness, some problem-solving, quite a bit of bashing and a load of politics.

Either way, the rules of the game are : pick your coolest faction, the faction you really want to be part of. A valenar warband, a team from house Deneith, an airship crew of house lyrandar, a mixed house crew of the twelve, a group working for the royal eyes of aundair, a talenta warband, a blood of vol cabal,....  Whatever you fancy most. Propose it, sell it to the other players. If you can get a lot of players and me convinced we'll have a go at it.

Oh, and, by the way, there's no need to rush it, I'll be on holiday from sept 9-15.


Update : it looks like we've settled on a band of Audairian nationalists (or at least Thrane-haters) with or without airship.

Rogue Gallery can be found here

The game has started here.

Update : 

The 'Dead Men' have parted their ways after the war, some sticking together, others visiting families or trying to pick up their old lives. The ghosts of the last war still haunt their dreams, however, and a month ago the past has reared it's ugly head again. Dover Ir'Wynarn, cousin to the Queen, has sent a message to the old platoon, asking them if they still want to fight for their country. Some heed the call, others don't. This, obviously, is the tale of those that did.


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok let's see...  I like the idea of crewing a House Lyrandar flying ship.  It would give everyone a role to play, and promote cohesion.  I also think it would provide excellent adventure opportunities.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 31, 2007)

A band of Karrnathi corpse collectors, who may or may not be secretly working for the Blood of Vol.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 31, 2007)

*Suggestion #1:* An airship crew I think would be a really fun campaign to play in. I have always wanted to play a treasure hunter type character who uses his knowledge of history and the world to find lost relics. But I don't know how well that would fit in with a multi-faction dog-fight campaign.

*Suggestion #2:* I've always found The Aurum to be an interesting faction and think there could be a lot there for a game. Characters could vary greatly, we could be trying to gain information and selling it to the other factions, we could try and take down the aristocracy in order to prevent the next big war.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 31, 2007)

*Faction 1:*  A group acting on behalf of the Keeper, Jaela Daran.  Possible opponents would be the College of Cardinals, Blood of Vol, and the old royalty of Thrane.  

*Faction 2:*  The Chamber.  Pawns of the dragons, whether knowing or not knowing about it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2007)

The Idea of a crew would be nice for me. Since I'm in an other campaign of similar setting, one could think it will get a little boring, but I don't think that way. As far as I know for what I have read, this seems a lot different from Air pirates.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 1, 2007)

Why would anyone want to cavort around in a flying dingy when they could be escorting a train of wagons carrying dead bodies over muddy roads in distant backwaters?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I haven't thought about it. I'll stick with the Air ship anyway ^^


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll throw one in the hat:

Extreme Aundairian nationalists, all scarred from the war of attrition with Thrane on the Crying Fields, are sent by the crown to subvert, sabotage, glean info on, and assassinate important personages in the Thrane power structure in Thaliost. Every Aundairian _knows_ that Thaliost is the most important birthright of Aundair, and the blasphemy of Thrane visited upon the ancient capital's citizens is in the forefront of every patriot's mind. 

PC's could be of any race, but are all Aundairian citizens. Heavy use of the affiliation rules applied to the Royal Eyes of Aundair, as outlined in the Five Nations sourcebook. Ultimate campaign goal would be the reconquest of Thaliost. Themes would revolve around the desire for cold revenge tempered with the subtle and delicate work of espionage.

This idea is awesome for one simple reason: No one in their right mind actually _likes_ Thrane.   

C'mon, you know you wanna be part of this!


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 3, 2007)

I really like that suggestion Eryndur. Sounds interesting... any chance of throwing in an airship maned by The Aurum?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2007)

Royal Eyes of Aundair really sounds interesting. I'll throw my voice behind this too .


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the support, guys!  I've always thought that the political machinations of the post-war nations is just rife with campaign ideas. But what's so cool about it is that it strays away from the typical D&D dungeon-delving, "kill, loot, repeat" that is served so excellently by the continent of Xen'drik. 

This could be a campaign where divination and enchantment magic could easily be more relevant than "blast 'em" spells, and where Charisma-based skills would be absolutely essential, from the back alley mean streets to the high courts. Almost no weird monsters to fight, but tons of mean NPC sonofaguns. Lots of poison use, court intrigue, black market dealing, spreading of misinformation and anti-propaganda, and sweet sweet revenge. 

It'll be glorious, I tell you -- GLORIOUS!

C'mon, Dr. Zombie, whaddaya say?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd be totally in for the Royal Eyes of Aundair idea, that sounds like a really great game.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 3, 2007)

Royal Eyes would be fine by me as well.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 3, 2007)

The Trust:

The Gnomish Secret Police that makes sure any potential problems in Zilargo disappear before they become problems.  We would all play gnomes (with maybe a warforged henchman attached to our unit thrown in) focused on intrigue, political manipulation, and knowing things before anyone else knows them.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been wanting to do something with the Royal Eyes since Five Nations came out, but on the other hand it might be better to simply loosen up things to "the court" rather than any specific agency. That way you could have more subtext than "simple" spying, and include the sorts of challenges that say a nobleman in service to the Queen (in association with the Eyes), the Mosaic Committee, the Aundair military ("special agents" of the royal guard perhaps?), and maybe even patriotic merchants (outside of the Dragonmarked Houses, of course) dedicated to working with, around, and for the Queen and the Eyes. It would also allow a certain amount of "you have your orders, but I unfortunately so do I" friction that might play well if it's understood that such things would probably be secondary motivations. 

Of course, I think an all gnome, agents of Zilargo game would be pretty nifty too; or a group of characters whose main goal was homesteading in Xen'Drik.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2007)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> The name of the group isn't coming to me right now...
> 
> The Gnomish Secret Police that makes sure any potential problems in Zilargo disappear before they become problems.  We would all play gnomes (with maybe a warforged?) focused on intrigue, political manipulation, and knowing things before anyone else knows them.



You mean the "Trust". I would like that one too but I don't think there are many who would like to play gnomes. Ofcourse I might very well be totally wrong. Just an impression I've lately got.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 3, 2007)

Why the hate for Thrane? I've thought of a game based on trying to take back Thaliost before, but it wasn't because I disliked Thrane, but because it was one of the most prominent territorial disputes where one " side " would have a strong desire to initiate hostilities.

Also, I think that it would be good to heavily involve the Aundairian military. There are likely a few armies hanging around north of the border that could be an additional source of plots.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2007)

I like gnomes ^^


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 3, 2007)

My opinion of Thrane and the Silver Flame in general went right down the drain after reading the Forge of War. I know it was mainly under the direction of one crazed Keeper, but the atrocities and religious zealotry in Thaliost really made be feel for the Aundairian cause. I just think it would be really cool to play hard-line nationalists, PC's who are absolutely and totally single-minded to seeing Thrane defeated. Then, of course, the DM could introduce certain elements that cause that basic foundation to crumble and the PC's are eventually forced to reassess their convictions.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 3, 2007)

Down with Thrane!!

Playing a nationalist campaign does sound very interesting.I already have a character concept for it. Mwahahahaha


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, haven't read any novels, but I do have the Ebberon Campaign setting and have been getting into it recently.  I must say, Airships intrigue me.. Although not for the reason that they FLY, as much as the reason that I like the idea of being crew aboard a ship (of any kind).

I also like this.. 'nationalist' idea.  It seems to me like it could evolve into (Or would be in the first place) a War style campaign, and I haven't seen one of those on the Boards.  And playing a campaign set during a war is HELLA fun.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 4, 2007)

Muaaahahahahahaaaa, they fell for it, setting themselves up in a political campaign, playing idealists and just waiting to have their pityfull faith shattered. 

Tap tap.

Eeuhm, did I just say that out loud?


Allrighty. You've got yourselves a faction. Aundair. And an airship. One of you will have to play a dragonmarked half-elf to fly the thing, the rest are free to play what they want.

I'll accept six to eight players. The characters have been together for four years now, two during the war and two after the war. Don't start with stat blocks. Try working on a communal background first. What did you do during the war. What did you do after the war.  While you don't know everything about each other, you have been through some very rough times together. You trust each other, and you won't betray that trust easily. You are all Aundairians through and through. That being said, only post things you want the others to know, and if you have some questions mail me at maarten dot kuppers at gmail dot com.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 4, 2007)

A good chance for me to play monk. Now for the question you probably say no but I have to ask: How about vow of poverty? On that matter many of the other vow-feats too? I'm actually looking at them because RP-applications and not the munckinism they can present in some kind of campaigns. Intrique campaign would be ideal for those feats to work well instead of being uber.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 4, 2007)

On a side note : Airships are cool, flashy and very noticable. Not the ideal method of transportation for a bunch of spies. You'll either need a _very_ good cover story when in enemy territory or you'll need a  good place to hide it.

Blackrat : I'll allow it. But I need a _very_ good background and will disallow it if I'm not entirely happy with it, or if the other players don't like having a poor monk around.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah. I was thinking something like a very Zen-monk. More of a meditative diplomat than "I'll kick you ten times in a second and that was just my first attack" monk. I'll get to creating the background when I can get to my books.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 4, 2007)

I'd like to be a nobleman whose family gold purchased the ship from wherever you buy airships from. Maybe during the war it was actually a military vessel, used to house House troops and now sold directly to that family at a substantial discount in exchange for certain "courtesies" in the realm of who and what gets transported. I'm not sure exactly what class he'd be, or if he'd also be the captain of the vessel, but being of sufficient noble rank to make it damned inconvenient to simply round the vessel up as suspect without causing a diplomatic incident sounds like a good idea. 

The other characters would (at least I wouldn't expect them to be, unless someone beside him is playing the piloting captain) under him, but "attached": folks who are nominally passengers on the manifest (and therefore able to be denounced if it hits the fan) even if they act as crew. And occasionally I'd expect them to show up with "suggestions" from their agencies as to places where the ship might want to be going and such?

My character's role would be mostly to obey the laws and see to the normal operations and duties of what you'd expect a trading airship with noble ties to do. Running interference, bailing people out of jail, securing interviews with VIPS, etc I think? How does that sound?


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 4, 2007)

Score one for nationalism-bred hatred! 

As for group history during the war, I'm assuming that, at the very least, we were members of the same platoon, regiment, company, what have you. I kind of like the notion of the various wars of attrition that took place during the Last War: Rekkenmark, the Cauldron, the Crying Fields, etc. Some of the nastiest fighting took place for nothing more than meters of muddy land. This would yield some mightily disenchanted veterans.

So, if we went with the Crying Fields in the Aundair/Thrane front, we could have been attached to commands at the Towers Vigilant and Valiant, switching between them as needed. And we could have gotten airship training by being part of an "airborne" company, sent to the hottest spots of battle along the front to bolster the defense whenever needed. We would've been dropped on lines to the ground, a la Black Hawk Down. 

In the end, nothing was accomplished. We saw close friends killed on a daily basis and we saw squads mass-converted to the Silver Flame at swordpoint. We reaped no benefit, no revenge.

This would hurt our psyches even more, since we can trace our blood back to either Thaliost or the Thaliost peninsula, where our grandfathers or fathers (depending on race) fought and died during the sack of that city 68 years ago.

To tie the group to Thaliost in the present, I'd venture that we are either stationed at Fairhaven (the capital), or Stormhome. Stormhome might be great, because 1)it's a House Lyrandar enclave with an Aundairian base located there, thus providing an easy tie-in to airships and 2)it's a quick ride up Scions Sound to Thaliost.

I'm just floating these ideas, and I'm not tied to any of them, so feel free to disregard.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 4, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Snip
> This would hurt our psyches even more, since we can trace our blood back to either Thaliost or the Thaliost peninsula, where our grandfathers or fathers (depending on race) fought and died during the sack of that city 68 years ago.
> Snip




Or even brothers. If someone plays an elf   
Seriously. I'm actually leaning towards an elf who lived in a monastery near Thaliost. So he would have been firsthand witness to the fall. His only obstacle to the self-perfection of mind would be his thirst for revenge, which he tries hard to suppress.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm drawn towards a scholarly type for this, a chronicler and adviser in the days of the war. He was originally from a very genteel and ivory-tower background, but his time at the front made a soldier out of him. His family, who made their fortune in wine making, lost their holdings in the last days of the war. When peace returned, even aside from the changes he had gone through that might have made him uncomfortable returning to his life, he found that he had no life to return to any more. For a time he busied himself with what he came to see as his life's work, the writing of Aundair's history in the Last War. He has come to realise, though, that he can't be satisfied with just recording his nation's history. Mere passive observation alone can't content him. 

 As for his class... I'm not sure on this yet. Wizard... bard... artificer... rogue... one of those I guess, or some combination of them. 

 As for how he could tie in with the others; he would presumably have been attached to their unit in the Last War. No doubt they would have viewed him with suspicion at first. In time though he bonded with them and earned their respect through the trials they endured together. After demobilisation he would have taken his leave at first, to go home; upon finding no home to go back to he would have returned, a little changed from the newly severed ties.


 edit: I've just realised that, classwise, Archivist (maybe with a splash of rogue) could be a really good fit. How do you feel about the class DrZombie?


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 4, 2007)

If you allow psionics, the concept I have in mind would be a telepath character who's task during the Last War was counter-intelligence. He would have served the Royal Eyes of Aundair directly, using his skills to read the thoughts of captured enemies. 

He could have been working with a platoon, where he would have read the thoughts of captured scouts, hoping to learn of advancing enemy regiments.

If you would prefer not to have psionics in your game, the other concept I have would be a ranger who's hatred for Thrane drove him to enlist with Aundair and fight in the front ranks of the war.

Just tossing the brief concepts out there. I tried emailing you, but it was returned undeliverable. *EDIT:* I noticed why it was returned so I went and resent it.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 4, 2007)

This all depends on your allowable sources, but I'd love to play a paladin/gray guard (from Complete Scoundrel). A once idealistic holy warrior of Dol Dorn who only now, after years of unrelenting horror, realizes that in order to mete out justice, "other" methods are sometimes necessary. He would've been a hard-bitten sergeant during the war, but has since learned the value of circumspection and discretion in his duties. He is absolutely single-minded in his hatred of the Church of the Silver Flame, having witnessed countless atrocities in its name during the war.

What level are we shooting for, and what allowable sources? I know we're just throwing out concepts, but it'd help to get a picture.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmm I was thinking about a warforged artificer. He could have been the one that repair the other warforged in the same company as the others characters, and with the end of the war, he joined them by free will, in which ever enterprise they get on. For example, serving as crew of a noblemans air ship. 
Maybe if any of you would like to play a warforged, it could be even more fun. 
Its a thought, tell me if theres anything that don't work about it.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 4, 2007)

I think it's worth noting that it might be premature to focus solely on "kicking Thrane's behinds" with dedicated concepts maybe? DrZ did say that there would be multiple factions and to so solely strike up arms against any single one of them might be a little...reckless maybe? Aundair had more enemies besides those dirty Flame cultists in the last war.

Yeah, learning what books and sources we're allowed to draw from (and roughly what level we're talking about) would help in posting character concepts too.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm thinking elf also, maybe the monk's brother or cousin.  Present for the fall of Thaliost.  Either a Diviner/Loremaster or Fighter/Sorcerer/Arcane Archer.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 4, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I'm thinking elf also, maybe the monk's brother or cousin.  Present for the fall of Thaliost.  Either a Diviner/Loremaster or Fighter/Sorcerer/Arcane Archer.




I'd be happy to play brothers with you. We need to work out some shared background. I was actually thinking about a monastery that was very consentrated on martial ways. Something like Shaolin. I must say that a loremaster would fit damn well to a monastery. Afterall there must be also those who put the emphazis on knowledge and meditation.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 4, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think it's worth noting that it might be premature to focus solely on "kicking Thrane's behinds" with dedicated concepts maybe? DrZ did say that there would be multiple factions and to so solely strike up arms against any single one of them might be a little...reckless maybe? Aundair had more enemies besides those dirty Flame cultists in the last war.




Yeah, you're right. Don't want to go too full steam. My guy's got plenty of butt-whuppin' ready for those dirty Eldeen land stealers, too!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been watching this thread from the get-go and I don't check it for a day and everything's been decided upon. I do like the Aundairian Nationalists idea, it has great potential to dive into a lot of aspects unique to Eberron.

As for potential character, I'm feeling a human marshall. His parents served in the war as officers and so he would be around the military lifestyle. He grew up hearing about the Epic of the Valiant and Vigilant, much like all other Aundairians, and vowed to serve the country. His pride of Aundair and love for its people is equaled by Thrane's zeal for their church. Watching countless friends fall in the war, he grew closer to those few of his platoon that remained.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2007)

Repeat of a question asked earlier : What level is it starting at, and are you expecting it to be going for a while (IE characters leveling up numerous times)?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 4, 2007)

My concepts:

1  A scion of house Orien (or Lyrandar, if we need a pilot) who doesn't get along with his family very well.  He went behind their backs and signed up for the Aundarian Army to impress some local girls.  All of his buddies he signed up with died, but he managed to survive.  He showed some Arcane Talent early on, so he was recruited into one of Aundair's many combat-wizard agencies.

If Orien (Daen d'Orien)  Though his early training is in marshal pursuits, his skill as a wizard was apparant very early on.  He has been trained in some of the finest Orien and Aundarian travel-magic, and has learned a decent variety of spells designed to be cast in armor.  He is a very mobile combatant and uses his magic tactically to either get himself where trouble is and fight his way out of it, or fight his way into trouble, and then leave quickly when the time to be scarce arrives.  The fact that he manifested a mark while in the service troubled his family, and while his involvement didn't overtly break the non-involvement laws of the Dragonmarked houses, they are sometimes unsure where his loyalty really is.  His comrades in arms know he is loyal as he has gotten them into and out of a number of VERY sticky situations again and again.  His DM house background means he's familiar with politics, all the same, he sees himself as little more than a simple soldier whose first loyalty is to Aundair, second loyalty is to his fellow soldiers, and his House and own self fall somewhat lower on the list.  As such, he will never rise very high in House Orien.  (his build would probably be a fighter 1/Wizard X.  If one day we got PRCs, he'd likely pursue Wayfarer Guide from Complete Arcane as an ancient collection of House Orien Travel Magic secrets.)

If Lyrandar  (Sir Sarelo d'Lyrandar) Seeing the sacrifice so many of his friends made in the name of Aundair, and bolstered by the atrocities other nations commited against the country he served, he was knighted a Cavalier in Aundair's service, hoping, eventually, to become one of the few, the proud, the Knight Phantoms.  Along the way, however, he manifests a dragon mark, and his nation finds a better use for him--as the pilot of an airship.  Still hopeful of being granted Knight Phantom training, he serves his country in the best way he knows how, by spell and by sword.  He'd probably have only met any of the other characters before they worked together as a unit if they are cavalry/dragoon type units.  Otherwise, he first met them when he was brought on to pilot the Airship in Aundair's service.  He tends to be forth-wright with his dealings, which means that he is rarely expected to take the lead in most of the "black-ops" work they are expected to do.  However, when it comes to diplomacy, pretending to be a reputable bunch of merchants/traders/explorers, or a straight-up fight, Sir Sarelo is your man.  (His build is very open-ended.  Knight 2/Wizard 5, Knight 2/Sorcerer 6, and Knight 2/Bard 7 (if you'll allow non-lawful bards) before pursuing Knight Phantom (if allowed) and/or Dragon-marked Heir (if knight phantom is not o.k.) are all very appealing to me.  Replacing any of those builds with Fighter 1 in place of Knight 2 would also make me plenty happy.)


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 5, 2007)

Woohoo, those brains are really humming.

For starts : I'll allow almost anything from the WotC books. We've got about 8 interested players, so I'll close recruiting. Probably one or two will never show up, so that leaves us with about six.


The concept : you were all in the same platoon, at first as cannonfodder, but as the war progressed and you kept survinging you became something of an elite unit, working behind enemy lines or in the thights spots of a battle.


Starting level : 1d4+3, Eryndur 1d4+4 (invisiblecastle using your ENworld name)
32 pt point buy.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok. My starting level is 5

I'm currently writing the background. Still bit debating with myself if I go with the poverty or not. There are pros and cons with both.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2007)

Starting level = 5 here also. 

 Looks like I'll be going with an Archivist. Still debating with myself whether to throw in a splash of some other class... we'll see!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2007)

My concepts are either a Kalashtar Psion/Pyrokineticist or a human(maybe half-elf) Melee Warlock.
Level roll: 6

As far as background is concerned, that will depend on which I go with.. 

BTW, i compiled a list of suggested concepts so far.. there's actually 11 interested people.

Autumn - Archivist
Blackrat - Shaolin Monk
Drerek - Loremaster or Arcane Archer.
Eryndur - Paladin/Grayguard
Ethandrew - Human Marshal
James Heard - Some sort of noble.
Jemal - Psion/Pyro or melee Warlock
Kaodi - Expressed interest, no char. concept.
Mista Collins -Telepath Psion
ShaggySpellsword - Fighter/mage
Voda Vosa - Warforged Artificer


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 5, 2007)

Level Roll: 6

Since no one else has stepped up to play a Lyrandar who can fly the boat, I will lock myself in with that concept.

So, do you ease the alignment restriction on Bards?

I will end up as a: (Bard 4/Knight 2; Bard 5/Fighter 1 ; Sorcerer 4/Knight 2; Sorcerer 5/Fighter 1; Wizard 4/Knight 2; or Wizard 5/Fighter 1).  I will lay with the options and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2007)

Ease it?  the alignment restriction is only non-lawful, same as Barbarian and less restrictive than Druid, Monk, or Paladin.  
A lawful (Orderly/strict/whatever) bard just seems wrong to me. (Course then again, so does a lawful rogue, but THAT is apparently ok. *shrug*)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 5, 2007)

[sblock=Jael Shaez]

The Per-Medja of Dragonhawk was situated just outside Thaliost. It had been there for three centuries, founded by elven monks. There was three schools in the monastery: The Mages, the Arcane Archers and the Dance of Dragonhawk (A fighting style that seems like dancing). During the first occupation of Thaliost the monastery stayed neutral but during the second occupation they began secretly teaching farmers the art of the Dance. And when Thaliost was freed they swore an oath to protect the city if it ever came under siege again. It did, and the forces of the monastery proved their worth in fight but eventually they were defeated. Only few survided and even them only because they were too injured to fight anymore and were carried away by the withdrawing militia. Among them were Jael Shaez and his brother/cousin. After they recovered Jael and the few other monks who still knew the Dance began teaching a new spec-ops team. But when the call came to take back Thalios Jael instantly volunteered. After the failed missions he was assigned with his brother/cousin to the 51st Airborne Infantry Platoon, later to be known as the Dead Men. There Jael befriended his brothers-in-arms. 

After the war he bacame a hermit. Resigning to live in solitude and practise the meditation techniques of Grand Master Elendur. He was the last living student of the Grand Master and became determined to keep his lifework alive. But by the time he was called back to Adal's Blade, now a special ops team of Royal Eyes, he had realized that as long as the fall of Thaliost burned his mind he could never find inner peace. And so he rejoined his friends.

Jael is quiet elf of about 170 years of age. From time to time he can be quite cryptic when talkin (think of zen-monks), but he isn't a master so he isn't yet ready to start teaching the way of Grand Master Elendur. That means that mostly he will try to be understandable  .[/sblock]

I went and numbered (51st infantry platoon of Northern Army) and named (Adal's Blade) our platoon, but it is still up for change if someone disapproves. I think most knows but for those who don't: First Warlord Adal is the queen's brother and the loudest voice planning the retake of Thaliost.

The fighting style: Dance of Dragonhawk, I planned to be something like Shaolin mixed with Capoeira mixed with use of staff  (Yeah, it sounds a bit messy to me too  ). Just for everyone to get a mental image if/when Jael is forced to actually fight.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't like the idea of random levels so I'm out. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 5, 2007)

Starting Level = 5

Gonna go with Elf Sorcerer 1/Fighter 4 with eventually going for Arcane Archer.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 5, 2007)

So Drerek. Gonna go with brother for Jael? You are welcome to use anything from my background and I am open to changing most anything if you have suggestions.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 5, 2007)

My starting level is 7. I'll be playing a male human paladin 5/gray guard 2. Stats up soon.

I like the 51st. Sounds cool.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 5, 2007)

Starting level is 6.

What about starting gold? I think each character in the 51st should have the same, or maybe even have those who start at lower levels get a bonus to their starting gold, to even things out a bit.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking at the compiled list of concepts, I should probably warn everyone that even though I'm making a paladin, he will _not_ be focusing on healing and/or buffing. I'll have Lay on Hands for a total of 21 hp a day, and that's it.

I'm foreseeing a problem, because we have nary a divine caster.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2007)

Wasn't expecting you to, Eryndur.  I've never played with a paladin who WAS a healer/buffer.  Paladins are fighters that smite.  Their spells are Usually used to heal themselves since they're the ones tanking.
Also, If I play the Psion, I'll be healing myself, and if I play a Warlock, problem will be solved b/c I'll have Wands of Healing and the ability to take 10 on UMD.  In such a case however, I would be expecting the entire party to help pay for the wands, if I'm gonna be the healer.

Also, I agree with ethandrew - I'm not AGAINST the concept of varied levels, but I am curious why, and wonder if there's going to be anything to level things out.  the current level range is 5-7, but someone could roll a 4, and a lvl 4 character in the same party is about as effective as a cohort (Which tend to die rather quickly and aren't too useful until high level).  
It wouldn't be so much of a concern if the levels were in the double digits, but as stated, the difference between a lvl 4 and a lvl 7 is rather large.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 5, 2007)

About random starting level: I'm cool with dropping down to 6th, since that seems to be the average. Although it's way cool that Dr. Zombie gave me an added level because my campaign concept was chosen, the last thing I want is to create resentment. Just getting to play in a campaign of my choosing is cool enough, trust me!

Jemal, that's cool with the whole healing issue. I just didn't want everyone to look at your list and think, "Oh, we're cool on the healing front. No problemo."

I also second the call for a starting gold amount. My guy is finished except for gear, and I'm jonesing to go shopping.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

OH, there's no resentment, I don't have a problem with dif levels.. it's just that if the gap is too much, there can be problems with balance.  

As to the Healing, let see...

Autumn - Archivist
Blackrat - Shaolin Monk
Drerek - Arcane Archer.
Eryndur - Paladin/Grayguard
Ethandrew - Human Marshal
Jemal - Psion/Pyro or melee Warlock
Kaodi - Expressed interest, no char. concept.
Mista Collins -Telepath Psion
ShaggySpellsword - Fighter/mage
Voda Vosa - Warforged Artificer

Archivists CAN heal if Autumn decides he wants to(He does cast Divine Spells after all).  The paladin can heal itself.  Psion's have a 2nd-lvl self-healing power, and the warforged Artificer can heal itself.  BOTH of my concepts are self-healing, and Drerek shouldn't be taking damage (archer's would both be well away from the fighting unless we're screwing up).  That leaves Blackrat, Ethandrew, Kaodi, and Shaggy needing healing.  
If Autumn only takes enough healing for himself, that leaves us with 4 potential characters that can't heal.  3 if the monk makes it to lvl 7 and gains wholeness of body.
Kaodi hasn't decided on a character yet, either, so he might either heal or at least not need anybody else to heal himself.
Don't have info on the Marshal, so not sure whether it's a front-line fighter(And thus would need healing), or not.

BTW, anybody have any preferences on which of my concepts I should work on?  I truley can't decide, I've been wanting to play both of these lately...

Melee Warlock/Fighter, who uses his family's innate Eldritch powers to shore up his lack of natural skill in fighting, 
OR
Psionic Pyro, very loyal to his comrades but can be a bit... 'hot-headed' at times.  really likes to burn things... living or non.  (Could be either a melee OR ranged character)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2007)

Starting level roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1244540
I'll be posting a background soon


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

Voda : it's 1d4+3, not +4.  that was for Eryndur as it was his campaign idea that was picked.  Thus you'd be lvl 6, which seems to be turning into the quick average..

Eryndur: 7
Jemal: 6
Voda Vosa: 6
Ethandrew: 6
ShaggySpellsword: 6
Drerek: 5
Blackrat: 5
Autumn: 5

Kaodi & Mista Collins haven't rolled yet, and so long as neither of them rolls a 1(lvl 4), we should be fairly even provided everybody starts with the same gold.   I have no problem with Eryndur being ahead when the rest of us are all within 1 lvl of each other.  It's his 'bonus' for coming up with this awesome campaign idea that we all get to game in. 
And that the awesomely cool DR Zombie gets to DM for us.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

Also of note (And sorry for multiposting), I like the 51st platoon, but am not too fond of the name Adal's Blade.  

As I can't currently come up with something better, I'm not saying we should change it yet, but if anybody else has any ideas..


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm on the verge of deciding either Bard 5/Fighter 1 (potentially bringing in a little healing) or Wizard 4/Knight 2 (My preference).

Which would be more useful?


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Also of note (And sorry for multiposting), I like the 51st platoon, but am not too fond of the name Adal's Blade.
> 
> As I can't currently come up with something better, I'm not saying we should change it yet, but if anybody else has any ideas..




If we're still part of the same company we were attached to during the war, then something referring to the Towers Vigilant and Valiant would be appropriate. A few ideas:

- 51st Tower Brigadiers

- 51st Airborne 

- 51st Ghalt Irregulars

- 51st Dousing Company, or simply "The Dousers" (referring to their ability to "quench the Silver Flame")


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

Shaggy - I'd say go with the Wizard/Knight.
Bards are either Twinked to be nigh-unstoppable killing machines, or are practically useless.
(IMO)

Plus Knight's a fun class, and a wizard/knight/Eldritch knight would be easier, cooler, and more effective, I think. (ER, E.Knight IS what you were going for, right?  Seems like from the proposals so far)

Eryndur - I like the 51st Airborne.. Short, simple, yet it sounds.. i don't know, official & Butt-kicking. "We're the 51st Airborne.  FEAR US!"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 6, 2007)

Jemal, I like the psion, I say you should go that route. We seem to have some good front-line capabilities, and so the versatility that character would contribute could be very useful. Side note: Marshall gets cleric BAB progression, so they can go into front line pretty well. I think that's how I'll play my guy too for the most part.

As for healing, I could take Able Learner feat and max out my UMD, wands of CLW or Lesser Vigor and that could be my primary combat role, that and my auras.

I like the sound of the 51st Airborne. Has a lot of nice badassery in there!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah.. for front line seems we have Primary: pal/grayguard.  Secondaries: Monk, Marshal, Fighter/Mage. (I call these secondary not b/c I think they're less effective but b/c they have innatley less HP and Attack bonus.) 
So I guess we are covered there.  
Ranged damage : Archer.
Spellcasters : Archivist, psion(Telepath), and Artificer.

My only problem with the psionic character is that I want to try that Pyro class.. the problem with this is that they don't gain any increased psionic powers, and their first few levels worth of power are all melee combat stuff until they get Bolt of Fire, which comes in at character level 8.  and at that point, it's 3d6 damage, with less versatility and range than a warlock's Eldritch Blast can be.  the Pyro concept is decidedly Melee at lower levels.

I suppose I could drop the Melee part of my Warlock and just go with a ranged warlock, or drop the Pryo and try a straight out psionic character.. hmm, have to think on it.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 6, 2007)

I was thinking rather that the official name of the platoon would be something like: 51st infantry platoon of the northern army. And the Adal's Blade a nickname we got after we became somewhat elite. "The Dousers" offered by Eryndur would make a good nickname too.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2007)

Okilidokili.

The reason why I choose different levels is because it feels more natural, they tend to even out after a few encounters, and they tend to discourage munchkins   . At the moment in my tabletop game the difference was 5 levels between the highest and the lowest. After the first fight the difference is 4 levels.

Start with mmh 12000 gp each.

Looks like we have 10 players, which is a bit much, but it'll sort itself out. Remember, not all of you have to be members of the secret service.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry it took so long for me to respond.

Looks like my Psionic Telepath will be 5th level. Bummer it wasn't 6th so I could have done a level of Thrallherd PrC and started the game with my own personal network of eyes and ears. Then again, it will be very interesting roleplaying the character obtaining the class (if allowed).

Jemal, if it helps you decide, even though my Psion will be a telepath, he is still going to have some "fire" power.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 6, 2007)

Firstly yes, my Archivist will be a healer. He'll have some bigger heals ready all the time and he'll invest in a wand or two of CWL for post-fight patchup.

 Secondly though, I thought the idea here was to avoid a classic dungeon crawling quarter-of-the-party's-resources-per-encounter-equals-four-encounters-per-day type game? In which case, I don't see any reason to worry unduly about whether we have a combat medic. 

 Anyhow, for anyone who didn't see my absence thread, I'm going away for a few days - I'll be back on Tuesday. Hopefully that won't foul up the planning here too much. I'm really looking forward to the game.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 6, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Secondly though, I thought the idea here was to avoid a classic dungeon crawling quarter-of-the-party's-resources-per-encounter-equals-four-encounters-per-day type game? In which case, I don't see any reason to worry unduly about whether we have a combat medic.



Yeah, but sh!* happens, so it's nice to have a healer just in case.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 6, 2007)

Rogues Gallery?  Or here?


----------



## Drerek (Sep 6, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So Drerek. Gonna go with brother for Jael? You are welcome to use anything from my background and I am open to changing most anything if you have suggestions.



Missed this post earlier.  Yeah, I suck at backgrounds, so plagerism should do me some good here.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 6, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Anyhow, for anyone who didn't see my absence thread, I'm going away for a few days - I'll be back on Tuesday. Hopefully that won't foul up the planning here too much. I'm really looking forward to the game.




Are you going to be doing anything similar to Arast here? because if you are, I could always hunt down the 10th level version of your Archivist while you're out.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 6, 2007)

*Konnel Kressid*

Here's my guy's completed stats. I applied a couple variants. First, I took the Holy Warrior variant from Complete Champion p. 49, which sacrifices my spellcasting ability to gain bonus feats at levels 4, 8, 11, and 14. Second, as per PHB II p. 53, I sacrficed my ability to call a special mount in order to gain the Charging Smite ability.

KONNEL KRESSID

LG Human Male Paladin 5/Gray Guard 2 of Dol Dorn


ABILITIES (32 point buy)
S 16 (10pts) +3
D 10 (2pts) +0
C 14 (6pts) +2
I 10 (2pts) +0
W 12 (4pts) +1
Ch 16 (8pts, +1 at 4th lvl) +3

SAVES
Fort 7 (+12)
Ref 1 (+4)
Will 4 (+8)

BAB: +7/+2
Grapple: +10
Speed: 20'
Initiative: +0
HP: ?
AC: 20 (Half-Plate +2, Ring of Protection +1), Touch: 11, FF: 20

COMBAT
Dire Pick +1, Human Bane
+12/+7; 1d8+5; x4

Warhammer, MW
+11/+6; 1d8+3; x3

Dagger
+10/+5; 1d4+3; 19-20/x2

SKILLS
Bluff 5 (+8)
Intimidate 9 (+14)
Knowledge: Religion 8 (+8)
Profession: Soldier 3 (+4)
Sense Motive 4 (+5)

FEATS
Weapon Focus: Dire Pick (1st level)
Power Attack (Human bonus)
Extra Smiting (3rd level, from Comp Warrior p. 98)
Improved Smiting (4th level bonus, from Comp Divine p. 82)
Awesome Smite (6th level, from Comp Champion p. 55)

CLASS FEATURES
Aura of Good
Detect Evil
Smite Evil 4/day
Divine Grace
Lay on Hands 21 hp/day
Aura of Courage
Divine Health
Debilitating Touch (Gray Guard, Comp Scoundrel p. 41)
Charging Smite (PHB II, p. 53)
Turn Undead 6 times/day

RACIAL FEATURES
One extra skill point per level

EQUIPMENT
Half-Plate +2
+1 Human Bane Dire Pick
Masterwork Warhammer
Dagger
Ring of Protection +1
Backpack
Flint and Steel
Belt Pouch x2
Rations, 1 week
Rope, Silk 50'
Waterskin
Everburning Torch
Holy Symbol, Silver
Explorer's Outfit

MONEY
442 gp

LANGUAGES
Common


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

Allright, I've decided to go with the Warlock.  
I think I'm also going to be advancing as an Enlightened Spirit in game.
SO we have a paladin who turned gray, and a Warlock who got enlightened...


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 6, 2007)

What's an enlightened spirit?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

Prestige class from Complete Mage.

Requirements : Know: Planes 8 Ranks, Eldritch Blast 3d6, Good Alignment.

You loose your invocation progression but instead gain powers designed to fight evil.[sblock=Enlightened Abilities]
BAB 3/4, Good Will saves, 2 skill points/lvl, d6 Hit Die.
+1 sacred bonus to AC @ lvl 2 and each 4 lvls after
Eldritch blast damage goes up every even level

Aura's of Courage(same as paladin) & Menace(-2 Atks/Ac/Saves any hostile creature within 5' until they hit me) @ lvl 1
Spirit blast Invocation (+1 damage/die to undead) @ lvl 1
Celestial flight(Same as fell flight invocation but you manifest celestial wings) @ lvl 3
Tongues @ lvl 4
Energy Resistance 5 @ lvl 5
Shape Invocation(Learn any shape invocation from the warlock list that you can use) @ lvl 5
Holy Blast Invocation (+1 damage/die to evil outsiders + Dimensional Anchor) @ lvl 7.
Transform Magic(greater dispel but you heal 5 dmg to any ally within 30' for each spell level dispelled) (can't transform your own invocations) @ lvl 9
Death Ward @ LVL 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 6, 2007)

Of course, that's the one "Complete" book I don't have. That sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, It's my second favourite WOTC book published so far.  (First being Complete Arcane b/c they introduced my favourite class ever.. the Warlock).

Complete Mage has THREE prestige classes specifically geared for warlocks[Enlightened spirit, and Eldritch Disciple(warlock/Divine caster combo) and Eldritch Theurge(Warlock/Arcane caster combo) *DROOL*, and a few others that are just fun [Abjurant Champion (being added to every fighter-mage I ever play from now on), and Ultimate Magus(Combination Sorceror/Wizard] as well as lots of cool new invocations, Spells, and feats (Though the only feats useful for Warlocks are the Fey heritage/Fiendish heritage lines).


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

Seconded Complete Mage, love the book. My face-to-face conjuring master specialist is one level away from being able to cast quicked standard-action conjuration spells for free. I'm so excited!

But it's got a lot of flavor feats for all arcane classes, options for all classes, such as divine counterspeller. It's just a great book, in my opinion.

[/tangent]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2007)

A quick background, will be improved as the others post theirs. Making more a Big background than an individual.


Arcandes was built short after the war begun, he was designed to be a support unit for the rest of the Warforged battalion, that was part of the 51th company, Airborn. 
With much temper for a construct, Arcandes became known by his free spirit, and indomitable will. Warforged under his command became really hard to beat, since Arcandes fortified his brothers with his infusions. He made some friends in the company, which seems to treat him not as a 'thing', and consider him a person.
After the war was over, he stick with those people, since he had no objectives, no goals, more than explore his freedom.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 7, 2007)

All seems well so far. Have added a rogue gallery here

Those who feel like it : a page of backstory about things the company did during or after the war, involving several PC's, is worth 1000 XP to the writer. Have fun   .


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

Two things : First, that rogues gallery is in the Talking the Talk forum.

Secondly, I'm very much against giving bonus XP for something that's only accessable to 1 person.  It tends to cause hard feelings over "I think mine's better but he posted his quicker so he gets the XP".


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Two things : First, that rogues gallery is in the Talking the Talk forum.
> 
> Secondly, I'm very much against giving bonus XP for something that's only accessable to 1 person.  It tends to cause hard feelings over "I think mine's better but he posted his quicker so he gets the XP".




I agree. I can write us some shared background but I won't do it for XP. I'll write it if I happen to have too much spare-time on my hands. Ok. It's weekend coming so I probably won't get anything done, but if no-one has made anything by monday I will get to it.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

I work a 10 hour day on saturday with about 15 minutes of actual work that I need to get done. So if people want to throw out a bunch of ideas or suggestions, I'll try and see if I can't write something down. Granted I won't have my books with me, but that should be fine.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2007)

try to implement the idea that when we got serious (elite) we were given some cool nickname, which became something like semi-official as time passed by. I liked "The Dousers" you suggested earlier.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

Allright, I'm in the process of creating Gillian Thunderscale, Dragonborn(Previously Halfling) Warlock 5/Enlightened Spirit 1.

Dragonborn is from Races of Dragon, as are one or two feats I'm thinking of taking.  Rest of my sources will be Complete Arcane, Complete Mage, and the core books.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

As for party background - Gillian started as a Halfling Warlock and was one for probably most of our career together.  I'm thinking her change of heart is recent : 
a portion of the group was lost in a fight against an Evil dragon (Or the servant of one).  Shortly thereafter, she devoted herself to their memory and became a Dragonborn (Which would also be when and why she took the Enlightened Spirit PrC).


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 7, 2007)

Regarding the 51st's background, I think it needs to have a pervasive sense of the horror of a war of attrition. That's why I mentioned the Vigilant/Valiant front. Fighting over meaningless scraps of land would provide the group with a lovely sense of bitterness and cynicism, but also with an unbreakable bond of friendship. Working as an elite strike force, and with both the Aundairian High Command and the everyday grunts taking notice of our propensity for producing Thranish corpses, we gained the nickname I suggested: The Dousers.

Oh, and don't forget to include airship drops, or else it would be stupid to call us the 51st Airborne.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Two things : First, that rogues gallery is in the Talking the Talk forum.
> 
> Secondly, I'm very much against giving bonus XP for something that's only accessable to 1 person.  It tends to cause hard feelings over "I think mine's better but he posted his quicker so he gets the XP".




I think you misunderstand me : anyone, now or in the future, who writes a good backgroundstory about the PC's will get 1000 XP. It gives the PC a bit more cohesion.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

My apologies, it sounded like it was "first person to come up with something"... 
There is still the minor detail that we each have to work our backstories around the backstories of other characters, however.  For example, My backstory says much of the company was killed in a fight with a dragon, meaning someone else can't post that we've never fought a dragon, etc..

How about we all just work together to come up with stuff?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

And no offense to whoever thought it up, but I'm having trouble taking "The Dousers" seriously... IMO it doesn't sound appropriate unless we're going for a humour aspect.

I don't know why, it just sounds.. cartoony to me. Try saying it out loud a few times.. It's not inspiring, fearful, cool-sounding... it makes me think it's something Inspector Gadget would say upon seeing giant fire-breathing robots, and now I can't take it seriously. 
"Go-go Gadget Douser"


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds like a good plan, Jemal.

Maybe we could all agree upon a certain piece of geography we operated in and what the general military situation was, and then each player can use that playground to come up with cool episodes on their own.

And you don't like "Dousers"?! You're breaking my heart!   I was trying to think of a nickname that was understated, but projected a cold menace. For instance, I think it would be lame to name the squadron something like "Deathdealers", or "Foecrushers". Doesn't have any subtlety.

Anyone read any of Erickson's Malazan Book of the Fallen? If so, "Bridgeburners" is the sort of seemingly innocuous yet ultimately badass name I'm looking for. "Widowmaker", the name of Pecos Bill's horse, is also coolly understated.

How about the 51st Airborne "Dead Men". In that we fight with such ferocity, it's as if we had already sacrificed our lives to the cause. So, when Thranish scouts heard news of our landfall, they would report back to their superiors with the ominous words, "The Dead walk the land."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, the problem is I don't have any good names to replace it with, making me sound mildly hipocritical.  
"That's not a good name" 
"Do you have a better one?" 
"ER.. no..."


As I said, it's not that the name is inherently bad, it's just that I can't stop thinking about Inspector Gadget & Saturday morning cartoons in relation to it, thus I have trouble taking it as a serious army name.

Hmm...


*EDIT: OOH, Starship troopers rip-off?  The Roughnecks  *L*


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> How about the 51st Airborne "Dead Men". In that we fight with such ferocity, it's as if we had already sacrificed our lives to the cause. So, when Thranish scouts heard news of our landfall, they would report back to their superiors with the ominous words, "The Dead walk the land."




This one is actually the coolest so far. I'll vote for the Dead Men


----------



## Drerek (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the Dead Men.  Especially since you would expect a title like that to go to Karrnathi.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 7, 2007)

"The Dead Men walk the land".... I like that.

I should have my Human Telepath post in the Rogue's gallery by tomorrow night. I might make the character a Kalashtar instead. But either way he will be a Telepath.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the Dead Men. And given that it's a nickname, something other's have dubbed us as we're officially the 51st Airborne, we as a group don't have to like it. We could be walking through a camp bloodied and bruised, some sniveling looking guy could say, "There walk the Dead Men, don't look so tough to me," and we could blind-side him out cold due to his insolence. But I personally like it.

So, from what I've gleaned:
-51st Airborne gets to their positions first by Airship
-We were initially supposed to be a battalion of one-and-done missions, ie. things off the wall crazy and dangerous that command suspected heavy casualties every time they sent us out, only to have us report back with minimal casualties
-We had an episode with an evil dragon that killed a large amount of our friends
-During massive sieges against Vigilant and Valiant, the 51st Airborne battled through endless onslaughts of Thranish swine over the course of weeks, months, or years without hope of reinforcement and the occasional wayward Airship drop of goods
-We had a Warforged Regiment in our company, only one of whom travels with us now
-We're all colonels and field generals   

Did I forget a few things? Please add on much more.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2007)

I like it, its getting pretty nice.
All colonels and field generals? I missed that part =P


----------



## Drerek (Sep 7, 2007)

How bout we've pulled at least one mid-level assassination of a priest of the Silver Flame in Thaliost?


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 7, 2007)

In addition, remember that Towers V&V were the endpoints of a long open front between the two nations. They were both besieged plenty, but the most slaughter took part on the miles of churned up farmland in between. The Aundairian town of Ghalt to the west was always the object for Thrane, as it sat astride not only the major north-south trade road, but also a vital lightning rail station.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya know, we're starting to sound like Wraith Squadron...


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, so I had a few moments tonight to write down something real quick like. Let me know how this works to start.

_________________________________________


It all came down to this: months of training, years of inevitabilities, lives of anticipation. Their training had brought them to this point. It had brought them from lands around Aundair, each man with a unique story to tell; loved ones they have lost, enemies they have made. They all received the same training each soldier got these days, the crash course in killing Thranish blasphemers. But the platoon aboard this low-flying airship had been subject to more training than most, the focal point being their next act, the singular moment that had stirred in each a primal fear coupled with the excitement of battle.

The sky was black. Wind whipped at their faces as the breakneck speed of this mystical ship tore through the night. A far-off explosion lit up countless more ships much like the one upon this brave platoon currently stood. It would not be as easy as they had hoped, but nothing came easy these days, in these lives.

A bright flash erupted to their starboard side, every reflex reeling them left, away from the instantaneous boom and rush of intense heat. The crack of wood was only drowned out by the screams of not-so-distant men as an airship flying a few hundred feet parallel came barreling down to the ground.

“Five minutes 'til drop!” came the shout from the Captain, cementing the fear of doom lingering in the back of every soldier of the 51st Airborne’s mind.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 8, 2007)

That's so sweet. I'm getting a whole "Band of Brothers" drop zone feel from this. Very cool.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 8, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Did I forget a few things? Please add on much more.




Yes, you forgot to mention how the airship has come loaded with pirates and ballistas. And of course TREASURE!


----------



## Drerek (Sep 8, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> That's so sweet. I'm getting a whole "Band of Brothers" drop zone feel from this. Very cool.



Instead of parachutes, we all have feather fall tokens.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds nice. Could solve one of the possible problems. I could NPC the captain of the ship, leaving y'all free to drop off the ship and do your nast stuff. Offcourse, should anyone accidentaly have a suitable dragonmark... Whatever you want to play, I guess.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

Come on you apes, you wanna live forever?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2007)

We could play here, but I was just writing out our backhistory, so in my mind this happened a few years back in our very first mission. That's just all I wrote out as of last night. I have a little bit more written already. What I was trying to do is write out to the point where we are currently, going over our history as the 51st Airborne. This was just step one.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

I do like the idea of DrZaius.. ER, I mean DrZombie () playing the captain of our little ship that gets us from Point A to Point Z.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2007)

That would be pretty cool if we had the same captain who floated us in our first battle. He could be our contact between command as well, giving us missions if need be.

Anyway, I wrote a little more out, finished this little intro. Feel free to edit, add, supplement whatever you feel. This is not my effort, but our's as a group.

______________________________________________

It all came down to this: months of training, years of inevitabilities, lives of anticipation. Their training had brought them to this point. It had brought them from lands around Aundair, each man with a unique story to tell; loved ones they have lost, enemies they have made. They all received the same training each soldier got these days, the crash course in killing Thranish blasphemers. But the platoon aboard this low-flying airship had been subject to more training than most, the focal point being their next act, the singular moment that had stirred in each a primal fear coupled with the excitement of battle.

The sky was black. Wind whipped at their faces as the breakneck speed of this mystical ship tore through the night. A far-off explosion lit up countless more ships much like the one upon this brave platoon currently stood. It would not be as easy as they had hoped, but nothing came easy these days, in these lives.

A bright flash erupted to their starboard side, every reflex reeling them left, away from the instantaneous boom and rush of intense heat. The crack of wood was only drowned out by the screams of not-so-distant men as the airship flying a few hundred feet parallel came barreling down to the ground.

“Five minutes ‘til drop!” came the shout from the Captain, cementing the fear of doom lingering in the back of every soldier of the 51st Airborne’s mind.

The ship rocked back and forth in response to every concussive blast. More ships fell as soot stained the faces of those near the edge. The landscape displayed in perpetual light emitted by colossal torches.

“Line up in jump order!” a voice shouted, penetrating their senses and snapping them back to the task at hand. Chaos coalesced into order as the 51st Airborne broke into action, each soldier finding their place, ready for their turn.

As each readied to jump, the captain’s mate would tap them all in turn with a wand, prompted a short one hundred foot drop to the ground below. If one was lucky it would take a matter of seconds to reach the relative safety of secure footing, but luck was never with the 51st.

One soldier would jump after another; a cascading ripple of Aundairian’s finest. This was precisely the moment their hidden foes were waiting for, as they began to dispel the slowing affect on some of the soldiers. These were the first of the 51st to die as they plummeted the rest of the distance in an instant.

However, only a few needlessly fell to their demise, the rest touching down safely. Looking up to the sky above, one would be treated to a majestic horizon of ships, floating men, and fire, a visual memory one ought never forget. The horror of an occasional dispelling would segue into a scream cut short by the force of impact and a pang of disappointment at another loss. Grouping quickly, the brave Aundairians raced into action with precision and a hunger to avenge those who preceded them in death in these seconds, months, and years prior.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 8, 2007)

Aundairian marines dropping out of an airship using Featherfall is so Eberron-esque it's not even funny.

And yeah, I was under the impression this was all backstory. As the Cold War sets in after the Treat of Thronehold, our unit becomes almost covert ops, intelligence-gathering, infiltration, sabotage, assassination. Thus our redeployment to the border near Thaliost, to work our magic.

Something like that.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

This game keeps getting better and it hasn't even started. 

I think I'm going to type up our Dragon Encounter.. Just wondering how to fit it into our war... And make it fairly recent... when I don't know much about Eberron's history.  I'm thinking I'll just make it fairly 'generic' but with a bit of the Eberron feel (which I've been picking up from reading the rulebook and this thread) and let you guys help out on anything you feel is missing/wrong.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

Also, while we're at it, Quaal's Feather Token's seem MADE for military.. I was looking through them cuz I thought they had a "Feather fall" one (Makes sense, right.. feather token, feather fall?) but sadly they don't.
They do however, have: 
Bird: Carrier Pigeon, lasts until message is delivered
Swan Boat: Moves at a speed of 60', carries up to 32 medium sized characters & Gear, lasts 1 day. 
Tree: 5' diameter Trunk, 60' high, 40' diameter Branches Tree instantly springs into being.

I don't know about you guys, but I can see Military Applications here.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Jemal, please feel free to write up the dragon encounter. I'm trying to be as vague as I can about characters, not using names just generalities. Right now I'm typing up an entrenchment scene in the Crying Fields. I've had a more work today than I anticipated (30 minutes of it so far out of 5 hours, it's rough), so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I've had a more work today than I anticipated (30 minutes of it so far out of 5 hours, it's rough), so any help is appreciated.



*L* I've had jobs like that.. Hope it eases up.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 8, 2007)

Check out City of Towers, that has some one-use feather fall items in it, in fact, they're on page 170.  Feather Fall Talismans.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2007)

So here's some more, it's not my favorite but it's something.

_______________________________________

It had been a tough past couple of months fighting. Being stuck in a drainage ditch of some burned farm in the middle of the Crying Fields was not exactly the type of heroic bravery and valor the 51st had initially envisioned. The Crying Fields, an ironic name since the only liquid that wet this ground was the blood of honorable men. Here, in this drainage ditch, the pointlessness of the war had not started to settle into the Aundairians’ hearts, for they know that even though they fight for scorched soil, bereft of life and devoid of hope, they would rather die than fall to Thrane. This was their pride, their honor and valor, their heroic bravery tied to these few square miles that they so steadfastly held with no mercy, this is Aundair and no Thrane would ever hold this land.

Time had taken its toll, however; time and hunger. They had received no word from command in two weeks save to hold this line. With diligence and passion, the brave soldiers of the 51st Airborne did just that, knowing their brothers and sisters harbored the same dedication to their country and to each other. Though they did not push, they held, the stalemate endlessly enduring. Days would pass between skirmishes, yet complacency never set in. Supplies ran low, food scarce forcing rations to be cut, stomachs to be empty. 

Despite all this, the 51st Airborne had suffered minimal casualties while reaping devastating effects against their foes. They achieved this through camaraderie, superior teamwork, and a wealth of skill. While their training had prepared them for battle and life on the lines, it had failed to prepare them for the attrition they faced. 

In their religious zeal, the Thranish converted any Aundairian by the sword; they scorched any land not yet blackened. Opposing scouting parties were common, as was their immediate capture. When orders dictated a change of locale, the 51st would meet any foe head on, attacking with the fervor one would expect from a soldier from Aundair. But a friend would fall, sometimes two, and the doubts began.

While it was important not to lose any ground to Thrane, at times it seemed pointless to fight and die for such trivial land. Surely there were more pressing matters the 51st Airborne could be doing. For a platoon with such a stellar record, their efforts seemed wasted in this desolate land.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 9, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> <snip>awesomeness




That's what I'm talking about right there! Good stuff!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2007)

_All folk of the brightest realm, wave the flag for victory!
Build the walls high that none can harm a land so free!
Aundair is on the move! Hold your standard high!
March on! March on!
Aundair strives on until victory is ours!_


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to type up our Dragon Encounter.. Just wondering how to fit it into our war... And make it fairly recent... when I don't know much about Eberron's history.  I'm thinking I'll just make it fairly 'generic' but with a bit of the Eberron feel (which I've been picking up from reading the rulebook and this thread) and let you guys help out on anything you feel is missing/wrong.




Maybe a young (not too bright) dragon living in the Starpeaks, unassociated with Argonessen or the Draconic Prophecy, hears about the human upheaval, decides to checks things out, flies south, and -- hey, look! -- an army of delicious flesh just waiting for him along the V&V front. Death at the hands of Dead Men ensues.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2007)

Most of the warforged could have been destroyed during the battle with the dragon, given that anyone but I have decided to play a warforged, we can say Arcandes was the opnly survivor.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2007)

I gotta ask your opinion guys. I'm still debating between the Poverty or not. I'm thinking that I would make a Monk/sorcerer with support spells. I mean like Feather fall, Shield etc, so that our main casters can focus on more useful spells. I probably won't be taking more than couple of levels of sorcerer though. The poverty feat would be more a RP-option than mechanics option. I'm just having a bit of trouble that RAW is that vow of powerty is taken as a Uber-goody-goody-altruistic option, as my character idea is more like that he would have taken to poverty as a mean of self-perfection. Like materialism disturbs ones soul. More like eastern monks. But if I do go there I fully intend to play it by RAW.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, something of a short backstory. 51st getting their nickname (In timeline: Continueing this: )







			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> It had been a tough past couple of months fighting. Being stuck in a drainage ditch of some burned farm in the middle of the Crying Fields was not exactly the type of heroic bravery and valor the 51st had initially envisioned. The Crying Fields, an ironic name since the only liquid that wet this ground was the blood of honorable men. Here, in this drainage ditch, the pointlessness of the war had not started to settle into the Aundairians’ hearts, for they know that even though they fight for scorched soil, bereft of life and devoid of hope, they would rather die than fall to Thrane. This was their pride, their honor and valor, their heroic bravery tied to these few square miles that they so steadfastly held with no mercy, this is Aundair and no Thrane would ever hold this land.
> 
> Time had taken its toll, however; time and hunger. They had received no word from command in two weeks save to hold this line. With diligence and passion, the brave soldiers of the 51st Airborne did just that, knowing their brothers and sisters harbored the same dedication to their country and to each other. Though they did not push, they held, the stalemate endlessly enduring. Days would pass between skirmishes, yet complacency never set in. Supplies ran low, food scarce forcing rations to be cut, stomachs to be empty.
> 
> ...




It was the night that 51st first got their nickname. No-one expected them to return, it was a suicide-mission to take the lone granary-tower in the middle of Crying Fields. But the Lightning-ballista atop that tower had already dropped two supply-ships and it had to be taken down. So colonel Arthus asked for volunteers and it was the 51st that answered this call. It seemed a better option to die a heroic death than to die of hunger. "Tonight you will know peace" the priest of Dol Dorn had preached, giving them the last blessing of dying men. To this day it is still a bit of a mystery how they were able to sneak so close without being detected (probably they just got lucky and some of the enemy lookouts were dosing), but they were well inside a 100ft of the granary before the sniper-mages saw them. And by then it was too late for anything but a few magic missiles. The frenzy with which the tower was taken is still spoken about with reverance. After they had cleared the surrounding site with the lightning-ballista and returned to the camp, it was the colonel that said "The dead men walk back from the grave".


----------



## Drerek (Sep 10, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I gotta ask your opinion guys. I'm still debating between the Poverty or not.



I like Vow of Poverty in theory, but I've tried it and the gamer in me just cringes and screams when it comes time to divvy up the loot.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 10, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Sounds nice. Could solve one of the possible problems. I could NPC the captain of the ship, leaving y'all free to drop off the ship and do your nast stuff. Offcourse, should anyone accidentaly have a suitable dragonmark... Whatever you want to play, I guess.




My character will have the appropriate Dragonmark to fly the ship, for what it's worth.  That said, that doesn't mean I am the Captain, I could just be a pilot/the pilot/back-up pilot.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 10, 2007)

Blackrat, I like the origin story. It's like what Jemal said earlier: this is game is already so cool, and we haven't had a single IC post yet!

I don't know the mechanics of the Vow of Poverty, but the concept seems cool.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Blackrat, I like the origin story. It's like what Jemal said earlier: this is game is already so cool, and we haven't had a single IC post yet!
> 
> I don't know the mechanics of the Vow of Poverty, but the concept seems cool.




Yeah. I too agree that this game is already friggin awesome.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2007)

a jump ahead of few months, our first meeting with Adal:

The 51st were deep behind enemy lines. It was again one of those missions they weren't expected to return from. They were beginning to get famous for returning victorious from suicide missions. This time they were setting the charges to blow a cliff so it would block the way of enemy supply-train, then infiltrate the train, capture a High-priest of the Flame and blow up the supplies. There was over a hundred possibilities for the mission to go wrong but they pulled it off, by the plan.

After their return the 51st was recalled from the line to Fairhaven. There they received medals of honour and after the ceremony they were invited to a private meeting with the commander of northern forces.

"At ease" came the powerful voice of Warlord Adal. "You have earned those medals by your honour and relentlessnes. Be proud knowing that your actions have many times made a difference in our struggles on the V&V line" He gives a smile looking at the rugged group of warriors. "The enemy fears the words Dead Men. It seems your commander gave you a fitting nickname. My spies tell me there are rumours running in enemy camps of a squadron of Wraiths, ripping their way through any obstacle, impervious to any weapons." He laughs out loud: "Hah. Some of these rumours have even reached Fairhaven. Just yesterday Bishop Ollan of Dol Arrah came to see me and demanded that we cease the use of undead in our army. My congratulations men, you have become a myth. Return to your base and know that I have something special in my mind for the future of the Dead Men." He gives a wry smile. "Dismissed!"


----------



## Drerek (Sep 10, 2007)

How are you handling HP's?  And why is my guy the only sheet in the RG?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmm. The RG seems to be in the wrong forum. I'll go and ask the mods to move it to plots, places and rogues.

Oh. And in case anyone haven't noticed, Dr.Z will probably be away until saturday. He said so in here: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3762306&postcount=116


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

I like it, Blackrat! The Dead Men being wraiths, it's perfect!


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I like it, Blackrat! The Dead Men being wraiths, it's perfect!




Yeah. I was thinking on how a rumour would go: So a Thranish spy hears something about a squad called the Dead Men. He tells this to his superiors and some trooper happens to hear it by accident. He tells about it to his comrades and when there is some strange attack they all remember about the "undead" squad of Aundairians. And 'cause it's so well organized it can't possibly be the file-and-rank skeletons and zombies those Karnathi have. They must be something greater. So someone gets in head that they must be ghosts or wraiths or whatnot and tells this to his friends, who tell it onward, and onward untill it somehow turns to a well known "fact" and comes to the ears of a spy of High Priest of Dol Arrah, who goes and informs his superior in Fairhaven that the army is secretly using powerful undead squadrons.   . I had uber-fun time devicing this.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

So what's the breakdown of the group? How many melee, spellcasters, ranged characters do we have? My character has got crazy Diplomacy skills, but what other avenues do we have covered? I'll start.


Human Marshall - Ranged
10+ Skills: Diplomacy, Bluff, Sense Motive


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 10, 2007)

Human Paladin/Gray Guard - Melee Tank
10+ skills: Intimidate


----------



## Drerek (Sep 10, 2007)

Elf Sorcerer 1/Fighter 4--Archer support.  
Can grab wizard wands/scrolls and use them if needed.  
Spells: Feather Fall, True Strike.  
Longspear for 10' melee.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 10, 2007)

If we have someone with mad skill points in Diplomacy, I might change my concept a bit to be more of a Kinetic powerhouse. My original concept had diplomacy of +18 before the _Circlet of Persuasion_ I was thinking of getting.

*+10 skills:* Bluff*, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Sense Motive, Knowledge (psionics)
*w/ Circlet of Persuasion
*Powers Known:* Mindlink, Force Screen, Astral Construct, Mind Thrust, Deja Vu, Energy Arc, Matter Agitation, Recall Agony, Concussion Blast, Read Thoughts, Suggestion, Crisis of Breath, Energy Burst.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> If we have someone with mad skill points in Diplomacy, I might change my concept a bit to be more of a Kinetic powerhouse. My original concept had diplomacy of +18 before the _Circlet of Persuasion_ I was thinking of getting.




I'm getting a +22 from Skill Focus, Negotiator, +6 Synergy, Maxed out Ranks and an 18 Charisma. For my auras, I've also got Motivate Charisma, which will give me another +4. So I've got a base +26 with that aura active. If you go the same route, Mista, you would have a +25 with my aura.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 10, 2007)

Gillian Thunderscale, Dragonborn Warlock/Enlightened Spirit
Ranged Artillery.  AC 23, Flight speed 50, ranged touch attack + 9/3d6 damage(range: 250')
Skills: Bluff(+10/5), Diplomacy(+18/9), Knowledge: Planes(+10/8), Sense Motive(+5/5), Use Magic Device(+10/5) (4 more skill points)

If we've allready got two good diplomats, I could split those points somewhere else.


----------



## doghead (Sep 10, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I like Vow of Poverty in theory, but I've tried it and the gamer in me just cringes and screams when it comes time to divvy up the loot.




The gamer in me loved VoP. No more 101 dodads in the equipment list. No more feeling like a walking christmas tree of magical bangles.

Er, apologies for busting in like that. Nice game you have here, btw. I've always been a fan of games built around tight knit groups. And looks like you guys are really nailing it.

Anyways, back to the shadows.

... _a wraith squad. I wonder how that would work_ ...  

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Autumn (Sep 11, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Anyone read any of Erickson's Malazan Book of the Fallen? If so, "Bridgeburners" is the sort of seemingly innocuous yet ultimately badass name I'm looking for.




 Indeed, I'm a big fan. And actually your initial thoughts on the game reminded me very much of his conceptual style, which was what enticed me to join. Nice to be confirmed in my initial impressions that you were influenced by him. 




			
				ethandrew[/quote said:
			
		

> Are you going to be doing anything similar to Arast here? because if you are, I could always hunt down the 10th level version of your Archivist while you're out.




 Ah, sorry I didn't see this before I left.  :\ 

 Anyway I appreciate the thought but no, this isn't intended to be Arast v2.0 or anything. Same class, but otherwise about as different as you can get. 



 I'm loving everything I see so far as far as the group's background goes. It's all exactly what I was expecting and hoping for. I love The Dead Men as our nickname, though I did like The Dousers as well. I'll do my best to get my character written up along with a contribution to the background material over the next couple of days.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is my character. If anyone has any pointers or suggestions, let me know, like aura's that would be more beneficial.

[sblock=Retief Mantayne]Retief Mantayne

Male Human Marshall 6
Alignment: 

Abilities: (32)
STR - 8 (0 Points)
DEX - 16 (10 Points)
CON - 13 (5 Points)
INT - 12 (4 Points)
WIS - 8 (0 Points)
CHA - 18 (13 Points + 1 LA)

HP: 6d8+6 = 
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +3

AC: 17 (+4 Chain Shirt +3 Dex)

Saves:
Fort: 6
Reflex: 5
Will: 4

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +3/+7/+3

Weapons:
+1 Human Bane Longbow +8 1d8 x3 100ft
Versus Humans w/in 30ft: +11 1d8+2d6+3 x3 30ft
Rapid Shot versus Humans w/in 30ft: +9/+9 1d8+2d6+3 x3 30ft

Class Abilities:
Skill Focus (Diplomacy)
Auras

Racial Abilities:
+4 Skills at 1st Level
+1 Skill at each level
Extra Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class: Any

Skills:
-Bluff – 13 (9 Ranks + 4 Cha)
-Diplomacy – 22 (9 Ranks + 4 Cha + 2 Negotiator + 3 Skill Focus + 6 Synergy)
-Gather Information – 6 (4 Cha + 2 Synergy)
-Intimidate – 6 (4 Cha + 2 Synergy)
-Knowledge Local – 6 (5 Ranks + 1 Int)
-Knowledge Nobility and Royalty – 6 (5 Ranks + 1 Int)
-Listen – 5 (6 Ranks – 1 Wis)
-Sense Motive – 10 (9 Ranks – 1 Wis + 2 Negotiator)
-Spot – 5 (6 Ranks – 1 Wis)
-Speak Language: Halfling, Draconic, Gnome, Dwarven, Orc

Feats:
-Point Blank Shot
-Precise Shot
-Rapid Shot
-Negotiator

Auras: Minor +4 Major +1
-Minor- Motivate Charisma: +4 bonus on Cha checks and Cha-based skill checks
-Minor- Motivate Dexterity: +4 bonus on Dex checks and Dex-based skill checks, and Initiative checks
-Minor- Master of Tactics: +4 bonus on damage rolls when flanking
-Major- Motivate Attack: +1 bonus on melee attack rolls
-Major- Steady Hand: +1 bonus on ranged attack rolls

Languages:
-Common
-Elven
-Halfling
-Draconic
-Gnome
-Dwarven
-Orc

Equipment: 
MW Chain Shirt 250gp
+1 Bane Longbow 8400gp
Ring of Sustenance 2500gp
Trident 15gp

Total Money: 835gp

Physical Appearance:
Age: 24
Height: 6’1”
Weight: 165
Eyes: Blue-Grey
Hair: Brown
Skin: Fair

Retief is a tall, lean man. His pale blue-grey eyes are quite remarkable, and he keeps his hair trimmed short enough that no man can grip it in his hands. He wears a shirt of chain under his tunic, but over that an Aundairian military cloak, woven in blue, hangs, ragged and well-worn. He slings an immaculate bow over his shoulder with a quiver hanging off each hip. But perhaps the most peculiar thing about Retief is his gorget. It covers from his collarbone up to his chin and ear to ear, and if one looked closely, they could see the start of a scar beginning at the end of his left jaw and moving down toward his neck.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 13, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Here is my character. If anyone has any pointers or suggestions, let me know, like aura's that would be more beneficial.




Hmm. Seems like marshal is one class I have never become familiar with. Could you tell me a little about how the class works, how does his Auras work. Or just tell me in what book it is and I can learn myself.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 13, 2007)

It's in Miniature's Handbook. Pretty much how it works is that at all times a Marshall can project these auras, think of them as just a pervasive influencing force. There are minor auras, things that affect skills and the like, and majors that affect attack bonuses, damage, armor class. A high level Marshall will have many of each, being able to have a minor and major active at one time, with the ability to switch between varying minors and majors at will. Minors provide a bonus equal to their Charisma modifier. Majors provide a static bonus, +1 from levels 1-7, +2 8-13, +3 14-19, +4 20+, or somewhere along those lines. They affect all allies within a 60' radius. It's a perfect cohort class.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds good. So how many of them are active at once? One? Equal to Cha?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 13, 2007)

One Minor and one Major at a time. So I could have my Cha boosting minor and my damage boosting major active. Everyone would receive a +4 bonus to their Charisma based skill checks and charisma checks while receiving a +1 bonus to hit, as long as they're within 60' of me.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 13, 2007)

When's our DM supposed to return? We need to keep the momentum going. I can already feel my undying hatred for Thrane starting to wane...


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 14, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> When's our DM supposed to return? We need to keep the momentum going. I can already feel my undying hatred for Thrane starting to wane...




Saturday I believe. Someone needs to make some more backstory to keep the flame burning. Pun intended   .


----------



## Autumn (Sep 14, 2007)

Apologies for the delay on my character, guys. I think I'm getting a little burned out with making new characters at the moment. Hopefully I can work past that, since I really do think this is a promising game and I don't want to miss it, but I just figured you should know what the delay is all about. I'll go back and try to hammer out the spell book and equipment this evening.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 14, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Apologies for the delay on my character, guys. I think I'm getting a little burned out with making new characters at the moment. Hopefully I can work past that, since I really do think this is a promising game and I don't want to miss it, but I just figured you should know what the delay is all about. I'll go back and try to hammer out the spell book and equipment this evening.




What is an archivist, by the way? I don't have the sourcebook -- was it Heroes of Horror? I'm kind of picturing a kind of divinatory loremastery-type guy.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 14, 2007)

You're not far off. It's sort of a cross between Cleric and Wizard. Casts Divine spells (Cleric only as base, but can learn others from scrolls), but from a spell book rather than the full selection like a Cleric or Druid. Has some special abilities that add to his Knowledge skills and lets him use them to give his allies bonuses against supernatural foes. 

 Basically think of my character as a healer and support caster, with some nice knowledge skills.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 14, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> You're not far off. It's sort of a cross between Cleric and Wizard. Casts Divine spells (Cleric only as base, but can learn others from scrolls), but from a spell book rather than the full selection like a Cleric or Druid. Has some special abilities that add to his Knowledge skills and lets him use them to give his allies bonuses against supernatural foes.
> 
> Basically think of my character as a healer and support caster, with some nice knowledge skills.




Right on, that sounds cool. Let's see him!


----------



## Autumn (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, done at last. 

 [sblock=Ghaunder Endarlan]Ghaunder Endarlan
Male Human
Chaotic Good
Deity: Sovereign Host
Archivist 4/ Fighter 1

14 Strength (+2) (6 pts)
10 Dexterity (+0) (2 pts)
14 Constitution (+2) (6 pts)
16 Intelligence (+3) (8 pts, +1 Level)
16 Wisdom (+3) (10 pts)
8 Charisma (-1) (0 pts)

Action Points: 7
BAB: +3
Grapple: +4
HP: xx  (4d6+1d10+15)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 20 ft
ACP: -6
AC: 23 (+9 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 21

Attack:

+6 Melee (1d8+3, 19-20/x2; +1 Longsword)

Fort Saves: +8 (+6 Base, +2 Con)
Ref Saves: +1 (+1 Base)
Will Saves: +7 (+4 Base, +3 Wis)

Notes:
+2 bonus on saves vs. enchantment spells and effects

Feats: 
Spontaneous Healer
Research
Scribe Scroll (Archivist Bonus)
Combat Casting
Improved Toughness (Fighter Bonus)

Abilities:
Dark Knowledge 4/day
-Tactics
Lore Mastery (History)
Still Mind

Skills: (59; max ranks 8/4) 
+10/14 Concentration (8 Ranks, +2 Con, +4 [Combat Casting] when Casting Defensively)
+9 Decipher Script (4 Ranks, +3 Int, +2 Lore Mastery)
+13 Heal (8 Ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Circumstance [Healer's Kit])
+9 Knowledge (Arcana) (6 Ranks, +3 Int)
+13 Knowledge (History) (8 Ranks, +3 Int, +2 Lore Mastery)
+8 Knowledge (Geography) (5 Ranks, +3 Int)
+6 Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) (3 Ranks, +3 Int)
+9 Knowledge (Religion) (6 Ranks, +3 Int)
+6 Knowledge (The Planes) (3 Ranks, +3 Int)
+13 Spellcraft (8 Ranks, +3 Int, +2 Synergy [Knowledge (Arcana)])

Prayer Book:

Level 0: All Cleric Spells

Level 1: Alarm (200 gp) Blade of Blood, Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor, Endure Elements, Remove Fear, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith

Level 2: Animalistic Power, Cure Moderate Wounds, Delay Poison, Lesser Restoration, Remove Paralysis (350 gp), Shield Other (350 gp), Silence (350 gp), Status (350 gp)

Spells: 

Level 0: (4/day, DC 13)
Detect Magic
Guidance
Read Magic
Resistance

Level 1: (5/day, DC 14)
Blade of Blood
Bless
Divine Favor
Sanctuary
Shield of Faith

Level 2: (4/day, DC 15)
3x Animalistic Power
<empty slot>

Equipment: 11758.4    12000
Wooden Holy Symbol (1 gp)
+1 Longsword (4 lbs, 2,315 gp)
+1 Full Plate (50 lbs, 2,650 gp)
+1 Heavy Steel Shield (15 lbs, 1,170 gp)
+1 Amulet of Natural Armor (2000 gp)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750 gp)
Backpack (2 lbs, 2gp)
Healer's Kit (1 lb, 50 gp)
Bedroll (5 lbs, 1 sp)
Flint and Steel (1 gp)
Prayer Book  (3 lbs)
Notebook (3 lbs, 15 gp)
Inkpen (1 sp)
2 vials Ink (16 gp)
Hooded Lantern (2 lbs, 7 gp)
2 pints Oil (2 lbs, 2 sp)
Waterskin (4 lbs, 1 gp)
4x Trail Rations (2 gp, 4 lbs)
Standard Identification Papers (2 gp)
2x Platinum Ring (100gp; foci for Shield Other)
Quaal's Feather Token, Bird (300 gp)
Scroll Case (0.5 lbs, 1 gp)
Scroll of Alarm (100 gp)
2x Scroll of Lesser Restoration (150 gp)
Scroll of Delay Poison (150 gp)
241.6 gp

Description:
 Ghaunder is not a terribly prepossessing figure. Average height, stocky build, dull gray eyes and a weatherbeaten complexion further marred by an unpleasant scar running down the right side of his face from the temple to the corner of his mouth. His black hair is tousled and a little greasy, complimented by a thick and unkempt beard. In his battle gear he looks like any beaten-down grunt, and in civilian clothes he looks somewhat awkward and out of place. [/sblock]


 I'm planning on contributing to the shared history - most likely an extract from the history that Ghaunder attempted to write in the years immediately following the armistice. Hopefully I'll get time to write it over the weekend, but in the meantime I think Ghaunder is good to go. Really looking forward to kicking this off!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2007)

I like the character and the scar. I tried to add some of that flair to my character as well, figuring all of us had to be injured at some point in time during the war. But Ghaunder's sounds particularly nasty looking.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 15, 2007)

How do you want to do Hit Points, your DMness?


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work guys, really nice. Looks lik eI've created another set of monsters. i'll be working on a firstish post tomorrow, wednesday at the latest. 

Hit points : max at first level, Invisiblecastle for the rest.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome back Dr Z. Hope you had fun


----------



## Autumn (Sep 17, 2007)

Invisible Castle rolls - 3d6 + 1d10 = 7

 .... ouch.   

 Oh well. Glass-jawed Ghaunder is going up in the RG.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow. Jael got lucky
hp (3d8=14, 1d4=4)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is Retief's rolls, plus Con Bonus that puts him at 38 Hit Points.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 17, 2007)

Konnel's HP = 51. A couple good, most bad. <sigh>


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 17, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Invisible Castle rolls - 3d6 + 1d10 = 7
> 
> .... ouch.
> 
> Oh well. Glass-jawed Ghaunder is going up in the RG.





Just reroll, it's a bit silly


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 17, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Konnel's HP = 51. A couple good, most bad. <sigh>



you may reroll as well. Merry christmass


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 17, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> you may reroll as well. Merry christmass




Now, normally, I'd do the honorable thing and reply, "No, no, fair DM. I shall honor my original roll." But thankfully, I'm playing a Gray Guard, so I say instead, "Thanks!"

New roll: 63. Much better.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry I've been so sparse recently.  Finishing my character now...buying gear always takes me forever!


----------



## Drerek (Sep 17, 2007)

Arranth did adequate:  Hit Points (4d10=23)

With 4 hp's from Sorcerer level and 10 hp's from Con, the total = 37.  Not bad for an archer.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2007)

I still have to write my skills to the sheet. I have them picked up with E-tools but since that is on my other computer I need to first get to the said computer. I should have him complete this time tomorrow.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 17, 2007)

Sarelo is finished!

I put him up in the Rogues gallery along with a description that hints at a mission where we saved the life of the Queen's cousin-and were decorated for it.

I assume that I don't need to shell out the steering wheel for the ship from my cash?

Also: 4 Wizard + 1d8 (half-elf paragon) + 3d8 (human paragon) +1d12 (knight) +12 =32)

Only 8 under average.  Not bad!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 17, 2007)

So, no crap, there we were...

We had just captured the grain tower in the Crying FIelds and had been resting no less than a day when we get word that part of the line we were holding had snapped--they decided to be heroes, push forward and take Thrane by surprise.  I guess we were inspiring or something.  This had happened before...we were just supposed to spread ourselves out, close th gaps, and hope there were survivors to reinforce us.  Thing is, the commander of that squad was none other than Lord Dover ir'Wynarn: Queen Aurala's own cousin!  We were ordered in to extract those we could from the fray...with little hope of success.  We flew in as tight as we could, avoiding the Thranish bows...no mean feat mind you...before we jumped into the fray, cutting our way through up0jumped peasants and country zealots, trying to make it to Lord Dover's van who had been cut off and surrounded.  I saw his men being cut down, and there was no way we could make it time...at best Ghaunder would be able to patch him up...so I did what any red-blooded Aundarian would have done: I cast my Transposition spell and took Dover's place.  The surprise on those Flamer's faces when their fancy kill became a half-elf hoodlum was priceless!  At that point it was a simple matter to do a couple of Sudden jaunts and get the heck out of there!


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet episode, Shaggy.

Konnel's up in the Rogue's Gallery, with some general notes on the 51st inserted into his fluff text, should anyone be interested.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2007)

Gillian's roll for HP : 19 about average.  Total HP = 37.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 18, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Just reroll, it's a bit silly




 Many thanks. 

 New roll = 13, only a couple under average this time. That puts total hit points at 34, which seems reasonable.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 18, 2007)

So. Is anyone going to write our encounter with the dragon? If not, I can set to do this. I'm thinking about a white who would be a few CR:s too high for our group. So if we were something like lvl:s 3-6 during the fight it might have been around CR 8 (Young Adult) and taken quite a toll on our troops.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2007)

whoops, I was originally writing that.  I'd planned on a Juvenille or Young Adult Black hitting us one level ago..


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 18, 2007)

Well if you want you can write it up. If you don't have the time I can get to it. Black is a good too. My idea about the white was because they aren't very smart, rather animal like. I can't remember what is black's int but they are quite dumb too, aren't they?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2007)

If by "Dumb" you mean "Almost as dumb as a HUMAN", then yes.  Remember, a dumb dragon is still about the same as an average human.  
Juvenille/Young Adult Black = Int 12.  Young Adult White = Int 8.  Stupid compared to dragons, about human level intelligence.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually. That is what I meant.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2007)

You're a wizard player, aint ya? 

Anyways, yeah I'll write it up.  Should be posted ASAP.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 18, 2007)

The game is a go. The game has started here.

The 'Dead Men' have parted their ways after the war, some sticking together, others visiting families or trying to pick up their old lives. The ghosts of the last war still haunt their dreams, however, and a month ago the past has reared it's ugly head again. Dover Ir'Wynarn*, cousin to the Queen, has sent a message to the old platoon, asking them if they still want to fight for their country. Some heed the call, others don't. This, obviously, is the tale of those that did.


*Who, incidentally, still ows you a big one after you hauled his cojones out of an almost lost position on the field of battle.**

** See Shaggy Spellswords background***

*** I love it when the players write my plots. Saves me a lot of time  .


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 18, 2007)

I have left plenty of openings for your backgrounds to mesh. Some (or none) of you can arrive on an airship together, all is fine as long as it's nothing too outrageous. I'll be online tomorrow, leaving for Tsechië for two days on thursday, returning on saturday. Don't expect Dover to turn up before then . Chit-Chat IC all you want, the fun will start soon.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 18, 2007)

Yippee! We're ready to rock.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2007)

Im in? I'm kinda lost... Haven't finished the warforged yet


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 18, 2007)

Jael has joined the meeting.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 18, 2007)

Eryndur. Heh. I just picked a rank that seemed appropriate. I think yours should actually be the ranking officer. Suggesting something like colonel.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 18, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Eryndur. Heh. I just picked a rank that seemed appropriate. I think yours should actually be the ranking officer. Suggesting something like colonel.




No, no. A lowly NCO -- only a few steps up from grunt -- is how I pictured my guy. I can definitely picture a calm, wise unperturbable elf monk being a high-ranking officer in the platoon, though. 

I was actually going to suggest that EthanDrew's marshal should be the ranking officer, considering his class choice, but he's claiming to be a sergeant like Konnel. I don't buy it.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 18, 2007)

Aaranth is happy being a grunt.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 18, 2007)

As the guy who can fly the ship, how should I be addressed?  Rank?  I am knighted, so I put Sir in front of my name, but that isn't very military.  Looking at Forge of War which describes the Aundairan military structure...If we were a specialized company (roughly our over-all company leader would have been a Major, with 3 captains, 9 sergeants, and roughly 100 soldiers of variant low-ranks (privates).

If we were a Platoon, we would be led by a Captain, 3 sergeants, 33-36 soldiers (privates?)

Now, we could have been a completely different sort of Elite Unit with a Commander and then everyone else tends to be equally ranked, a la Knights Arcane or Knight Phantoms.

My vote would be a platoon with the PCs being mostly higher ups.

Are there still 10 of us?

1 Captain 
3 sergeants 
6 distinguished veterans

My votes for officers would be Sarelo, Reteif, Jael, and Konnel; pick ranks and go I say.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 18, 2007)

I just have to say that the IC posts so far have been downright moving.  This is turning out well.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmm. Well I'm open to changing my IC post to accommodate any decisions here, particularly since other people are obviously more knowledgeable than I about the Aundairan military hierarchy. 

 At the moment though I have Ghaunder pegged as a lieutenant. The idea is that he wrangled a commission in order to attach him to the unit since he wanted to be at the front witnessing the fighting for himself in order to record it. He was never promoted due to a complete and utter lack of leadership qualities, and in terms of actual role played in the unit he's certainly one of the 'distinguished veterans' you mention, Shaggy. But still, as to his background, he's commissioned; he wasn't originally one of the men, in any sense. He had to earn that, and exchange an awful lot for it.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 19, 2007)

Sykes isn't supposed to be another PC...I just thought it would be fun to have another member of the group who isn't showing up that we can tell wild stories about...Bill Brasky style.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 19, 2007)

I envision us all being similar rank, maybe sergeant or higher, since we've all distinguished ourselves in battle and war. Maybe one or two higher ranking officers, but at this point, it'd be so casual and the camaraderie so complete that the ranking would be informal and only used on official business.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 19, 2007)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Sykes isn't supposed to be another NPC...I just thought it would be fun to have another member of the group who isn't showing up that we can tell wild stories about...Bill Brasky style.




"Sal Sykes, a HELL of a man! Why, I remember one time when he walked straight into the Cathedral of the Silver Flame, said 'Who runs this dump?', then belted out that timeless ditty, _Thrane, Homeland of Losers_! SAL SYKES!"  


I know we're only a few posts in, but the IC stuff is great so far. I don't know any of you IRL, but there's already this feeling of old-time camaraderie. Love it. I say we skip the whole "adventure" thing, and just sit around the inn telling old war stories.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 19, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> No, no. A lowly NCO -- only a few steps up from grunt -- is how I pictured my guy. I can definitely picture a calm, wise unperturbable elf monk being a high-ranking officer in the platoon, though.
> 
> I was actually going to suggest that EthanDrew's marshal should be the ranking officer, considering his class choice, but he's claiming to be a sergeant like Konnel. I don't buy it.




Well. Considering that Jael has been part of Aundair's military for over 50 years he could very well be the ranking officer.



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> As the guy who can fly the ship, how should I be addressed? Rank? I am knighted, so I put Sir in front of my name, but that isn't very military. Looking at Forge of War which describes the Aundairan military structure...If we were a specialized company (roughly our over-all company leader would have been a Major, with 3 captains, 9 sergeants, and roughly 100 soldiers of variant low-ranks (privates).
> 
> If we were a Platoon, we would be led by a Captain, 3 sergeants, 33-36 soldiers (privates?)
> 
> ...




I was actually thinking that we started as a regular platoon but the losses of lives paired with winning the battles would have turned us to an elite squad. So I'd say

1 ? if someone wants to be ranking officer
1 Major
few Lieutenants
The rest Segeants

Ofcourse: Saluting eachother in our midst would likely be just joking around. We are brothers among ourselves.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Im in? I'm kinda lost... Haven't finished the warforged yet




Autoquote


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 19, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well. Considering that Jael has been part of Aundair's military for over 50 years he could very well be the ranking officer.
> 
> I was actually thinking that we started as a regular platoon but the losses of lives paired with winning the battles would have turned us to an elite squad. So I'd say
> 
> ...




However it works out, whomever is a major or a colonel has to still be active in the military, either pulled out of duty for this special "reunion" with the expressed consent of the Queen, or catching wind of the "Dead Men Walking" and demanding inclusion.

Blackrat is correct, though, Jael should be the ranking officer, with 50+ years experience. A case could be made for anyone else after that, though.


Voda: If you need any help or suggestions, don't hesitate to ask! As far as we know, you're in.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 19, 2007)

Voda. I don't think you really need to hurry too much. As you probably already know the outline you could jump in the IC and make the sheet asap.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 19, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> However it works out, whomever is a major or a colonel has to still be active in the military, either pulled out of duty for this special "reunion" with the expressed consent of the Queen, or catching wind of the "Dead Men Walking" and demanding inclusion.
> 
> Blackrat is correct, though, Jael should be the ranking officer, with 50+ years experience. A case could be made for anyone else after that, though.
> 
> ...




Well, Jael is retired but I was thinking he would have been promoted to Major in the last year of the war.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 19, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Autoquote



 You still got time, won't be starting till after the weekend.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 19, 2007)

As for the ranking, you don't have to be that high a rank. You can be all lowly grunts with a few sergeants for all I care.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 19, 2007)

Considering that Jael was in the army guite long you don't mind him having been an officer, do you?


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 19, 2007)

Guys, girls. I'd better come up with a jolly good adventure after the intro y'all wrote. Very, very nice.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 19, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Guys, girls. I'd better come up with a jolly good adventure after the intro y'all wrote. Very, very nice.



You're damn right about that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1275061

HP


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 20, 2007)

Multiple overlapping conversations at once in the IC. Isn't this cool.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2007)

Very cool.

Each player can have 1000 XP just for the general coolness of the game. Anyone still missing from the RG?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 22, 2007)

Of those who were making a character we still miss Mista Collins. Don't know what's up with him though.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah, he was going full steam with his telepath character up to a point, then just disappeared. Dunno what happened.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2007)

Many apologies for my unscheduled dissapearance, I was only supposed to be gone for a day or two but couldn't get back until now.


----------



## Eryndur (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Doc, can I retrofit Konnel with some ID papers?


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2007)

Jemal : no worries, you'll notice I will skip a day or two sometimes.
Eryndur : you may, but you'll get some fresh ones drom Willems anyway.


Guys, I'm ready to close this chapter, feel free to chit-chat IC'ly as much as you like. I'll start up the next thread during/after the weekend.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be away a couple of days. Probably won't have any chance of posting. Should be back early on thursday.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a little confused. We're taking the airship to Willem's tower, transporting the strongbox there, right? Or are we traveling by horse?


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no idea where you stashed the airship, buµt it should end up at the tower   . Whomever is playing the dragonmarked pilot can decide.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good. Now that we're on the topic, where exactly is our current location in relationship to rest of Aundair?


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 3, 2007)

You are in north-Aundair, about 30 miles away from the sea.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 3, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Yeah, he was going full steam with his telepath character up to a point, then just disappeared. Dunno what happened.




I took a trip out of town where I thought I was going to have internet access, but I did not. By the time I got back the in game had already started. I guess I missed the boat...or should I say airship?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, you could jump right in, I guess you should play a shy character =P
Why isn't anyone posting? been a wile now


----------



## Drerek (Oct 3, 2007)

I think we're waiting for Dr.Z to start the next chapter.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2007)

He has already.


----------



## Drerek (Oct 3, 2007)

Crap.  Didn't see that get posted.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Well, you could jump right in, I guess you should play a shy character =P
> Why isn't anyone posting? been a wile now




This would all depend on Dr. Zombie. I am not sure how many characters he wants in his game.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2007)

If you can hop in before the airship leaves, you're in.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me see if I can find the character I wrote down and paper and post him in the Rogue's gallery. If I can't find the sheet, I will recreate the Psion(telepath) and get it posted. Either way, I got a plane airship to catch.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 6, 2007)

Man, we need a stiff shot of getting-things-going in this game! The Dead Men wait for no one (except DMs, apparently)!


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okilidokily. Just don't complain afterwards.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm just ribbin' ya. Take your time; better a well-thought out story than something rushed.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 9, 2007)

Devon is done and in the Rogue's Gallery...on my way to post in game.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 10, 2007)

Good. I'll update sometime today. Let's get this game crackin'


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry, work has been total hell. Just posted the update.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like we lost our archivist for the time being!  

And it seems Jemal may have dropped out, too.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm. Guess there'll be some casualties in the next fight....
That is, if someone actually sees that there's something going on


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2007)

Hah. We're not seeing anything. Seems like we're just going to fly past your intricately designed encourter.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 16, 2007)

feel free to do so, that would just mean that every orien caravan that has the misfortune of being anywhere near you when you fly over will have to be attacked untill I can use this encounter.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 16, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> feel free to do so, that would just mean that every orien caravan that has the misfortune of being anywhere near you when you fly over will have to be attacked untill I can use this encounter.




lol.  The Dead Men: striking fear into their enemies -- when they can find them.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 18, 2007)

didn't drop, just had life happen.  I posted a thread about it, 2 people read it. *shrug*.  Shall I return to this game, or is it too late?


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 18, 2007)

Not too late in my esteem, it isn't inconceivably that Gillian is still around. Welcome back.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2007)

She could fly literally into the ship =D


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 19, 2007)

No worries. Welcome. Sorry for the wait, but work is absolute hell at the moment.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> lol.  The Dead Men: striking fear into their enemies -- when they can find them.




This might become a problem(or even a blessing) in the future.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 19, 2007)

I noticed we've moved onto a new IC thread and seem to be in a fight right now, would it be allright if I rolled initiative and had Gillian swoop in while trying to catch up to the ship?


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 20, 2007)

Sure, go ahead


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 20, 2007)

Boys 'n girls, could you please use invisible castle for your dice rolls, and give me a note which modifiers you've used in your calculations. if I have to do all the rols for 7-8 players it'll take forever for me to post. I'll do it this round, but not for the next ones. thanks.

I'll wait 48 hrs between rounds for everyone to post, afterwards I'll gost their actions. Not posting for a month without notice will mean a fatality in the next fight, I'm not going to drag four NPC's on the trip.

Let the fun begin.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 22, 2007)

Invisiblecastle it is. I wasn't sure how you wanted the dice rolling done, so I left it up to you


----------



## Drerek (Oct 23, 2007)

Darnit.  Group completely quiet and I figured I could take the weekend off and nothing would happen.      I'm still here.  Just catching up.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 5, 2007)

Are we still waiting for Jemal's follow-up, or this game on hiatus? [Say it ain't so!]


----------



## Autumn (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, Dead Men. And DrZombie. I'm back on a more even keel, and feeling psyched to pick my games back up, but it appears that this one may have ground to a halt. 

 That aside I'm unsure where I stand here. It seems perhaps Ghaunder has been allowed to disappear. If so then I don't blame you, DrZombie, cos I know it can be a pain to NPC a character for a disappearing player. And though I did post about my absence, I didn't give an ETA on my return. So yeah, can't blame ya if I've been written out. 

 But all that said... if this game is still running, and I still have a place, I'll be a very happy bunny.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

Long time has been since the last update. Wonder whats going on...


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey, Autumn! Welcome back. I hope this game is still going, but it doesn't look good, so far. At least it won't take you that long to catch up!


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I do hope Dr.Z welcomes you back since I just played you an opening it the IC thread  .


----------



## Autumn (Nov 7, 2007)

Heh. Thank you for that.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 7, 2007)

blackrat said:
			
		

> Jael moves one crate and accidentily BUMPS Forge with it.




Subtle. I like it.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 7, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Subtle. I like it.



I do my best  .


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 8, 2007)

Dr. Zombie has not been on the boards since the 1stof November. Did anyone see a post of his stating he'd be gone for a bit? It would be a real shame to see this game grind to a halt.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 8, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Dr. Zombie has not been on the boards since the 1stof November. Did anyone see a post of his stating he'd be gone for a bit? It would be a real shame to see this game grind to a halt.




Hmm.. That's interesting. I haven't seen any notice, and I usually keep an eye out for things like that. For that matter, where's Jemal?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, we can keep bumping eachother with crates while we wait for Doc to return  . Hope everything's okay though since he has been away for some time already.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, I would pick up this game and DM it if I wasn't already running two other games. It's too sweet a concept to just let go, though. Anyone want to volunteer to take up the reins?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm very tempted, but I'm just not sure if my knowledge of the setting is good enough. I only have ECS, none of the splat books.

 I had vague plans to do a little research at some point if the game took off, if only for my rp of Ghaunder (so that isn't _quite_ so hugely more knowledgeable about the history of the setting than I myself am, and so that I could potentially write some extracts from his work). 

 But whether I can do that kind of research *right now* and pick up the DM job... I'm just not sure. I will think on it, and if somebody else happens to step up (or DrZ return) then great. Otherwise perhaps I will be feeling more confident to do it myself.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 12, 2007)

Zombie posted.  He is coming back, but not real soon.

I had a thought...what if we took advantage of this time-out to tell "war stories" of crazy things that happened to us in the war.  Possibly even create some old allies that DIDN't come with us, or are not still alive.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 13, 2007)

Good idea shaggy. I started the old warstory ranting  .


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 13, 2007)

You guys are the best . Problem solved, shouldn't happen again in the near future.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2007)

Good news. 

  Hope it's ok that I jumped back in - I know I never got the formal go-ahead from you since returning, Dr Z. But it didn't seem like I'd been out for an inordinate amount of in-game time and I didn't want to waste the opportunity Blackrat gave me to ease back in with a minimum of upset.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome back, Doc!


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 13, 2007)

And the peasants rejoice!!    Good to see you back and safe DR. Z.

I know I was late to come to the game, but I missed the entire prologue you guys did before the IC thread. I just got done reading that and must say I am so glad this game didn't stop.

ONWARD FOR AUNDAIR!!


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 14, 2007)

I have to say, I am glad that we have picked things up again. With the work we've all put into this game, it would be a shame to have it stall. That being said, it is so difficult for me not to click into the No Aundarian Raiders Allowed thread... must... have... forbidden... look...


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

yes, that one is my thesis for a doctorate in the evil DM practical course


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 15, 2007)

Well as I already have my doctorate in the evil DM practical course, I might be able to take a look and give you some pointers   . As tempting as it is, I wouldn't want to spoil the fun.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 15, 2007)

Whoa. I haven't peeked at the thread, but I'm guessing you're actually recruiting for our arch-nemeses. That is *seriously* low down. And three pages of support for Thrane!?Who are these people?! I must know! They will be promptly be put on my Ignore List.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 15, 2007)

What's worse is it's about 3 pages in twelve hours. Mind boggling.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2007)

Aundair's foes are many. But of course I assume that Dr Z is making them use a 22 pt buy and starting at level 1, with NPC classes, to simulate the fact that Aundair's foes are all useless scum bags.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

uuh. yeah. lvl 1 NPC's. *looks as innocent as possible*


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

say, while we're on the subject, a combat with nine players will get a little chaotic. The next post is how I would like combat posts to look. The first will be a bit of work, but should be easily copy-pasted for the rest of the round.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

*John 'the taxcollector' McInzie AC 21 HP 25/36*

John stared at the smugglers. "*Won't pay your due to the crown, now will ya*." With that, he charges the bandit.

OOC : Charge and attack. Attack 16+2 (bardic music) damage 8+4+3(against chaotic)  He will continue to attack the leader, breaking off only when at <5 hp:
[sblock=stats]
Str 14 dex 12 con 14 int 6 wis 8 char 3
Will +6 fort +2 refl +3
AC 21 touch 11 
longsword +1d6 against chaotics
bear's strength 8/20 rnds
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 15, 2007)

9 Players? That does seem like it will be a bit hectic. This should be fun, or a very mean way of doing a TPK.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2007)

well, last count there were nine of you, and it'll surely be chaotic . So, discuss and put up a watch roster, and I'll see who gets slaughtered what happens during the night.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

Well here's my/Jael's suggestion for wath roster. Since Aaranth and Jael both only need 4 hours of rest and Forge doesn't sleep at all and assuming we're talking about 8 hours of rest time:

Forge will keep watch in the tower whole night with Devon's crystal and someone else at all times. Possibly the dwarf taking first two hours, then Knollel, Retief and Devon everyone taking two hours.

Jael will take first 4 hours on the ship while Aaranth meditates next to him. Then they change to other way around. Gillian will be sleeping somewhere close, making a flying watch-round every 2 hours or so. If possible Jael will keep resting for another four hours in the morning so he can regain the spell he cast earlier.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm cool with that =)


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 16, 2007)

But isn't the cargo still on the ship? I would suggest at least one more on the ship then. We were given orders to protect the cargo, so we should be doing that.

Also, since we have spent years fighting in the Last War together, I am sure we would have a set strategy or technique if we do come under attack at night. Do any of our casters cast darkvision/alarm/silence/invisibility on those during watch? As Dead Men, we didn't survive this long by just winging it.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> But isn't the cargo still on the ship? I would suggest at least one more on the ship then. We were given orders to protect the cargo, so we should be doing that.
> 
> Also, since we have spent years fighting in the Last War together, I am sure we would have a set strategy or technique if we do come under attack at night. Do any of our casters cast darkvision/alarm/silence/invisibility on those during watch? As Dead Men, we didn't survive this long by just winging it.



Read my suggestion again  . There are three of us on the ship. Jael, Aaranth and Gillian.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 16, 2007)

For some reason I failed to read the last paragraph of that. 

I would suggest the crystal be on the ship. That way if anything were to happen out there, Devon would know and could inform those inside. Or vice versa. If anything happens inside, Devon can relay it to his crystal who can communicate with anyone within 30ft of her. Devon can communicate with it up to 1 mile, but anyone else the crystal communicates with must be within 30ft.

Other than that, the suggestion looks great Colonel.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, good point. Let's change the plan to include the crystal on ship.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 19, 2007)

So, where does Sarelo go?  On the ship too?  No watch duty?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 21, 2007)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> So, where does Sarelo go?  On the ship too?  No watch duty?



He could well sleep in the captain's cabin in the ship. No watch duty for this night.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 21, 2007)

Allright, about two hours into the first watch, who is were exactly?


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 21, 2007)

Devon will be in the tower sleeping and his crystal on the ship with whomever is there.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 21, 2007)

No, I really really mean where exactly. First floor, second floor?


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 21, 2007)

Retief would probably be sleeping in the 2nd floor of the tower.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 21, 2007)

Ghaunder will be asleep in one of the bunks inside the tower, having used his Scroll of Alarm to ward the tower's entrance. For tomorrow he'll be memorising Alarm in place of Sanctuary.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 21, 2007)

Devon would be with the others on the second floor of the tower.

EDIT: plus I added the statblock for my psicrystal to Devon's character sheet in the rogue gallery.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 22, 2007)

Jael will be in the observation deck aboard the ship. Awake and keeping his eyes open for anything suspicious.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 22, 2007)

Sarelo will be asleep in the pilot's quarters on the ship.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 22, 2007)

I believe Gillian would be on watch duty 2 hours in, randomly patrolling on the ship.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2007)

Forge will be permanently watching from the tower.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 24, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> _"Get your lazy buttocks out of bed. The pointy ear elf says there are visitors and they ain't looking too friendly."_ Devon hears in his head as the psicrystal relates the message telepathically. Waking from his deep sleep he gives his arms a quick stretch and grabs his gear.



Heh. Devon's tiny friend has attitude  . Nice.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 26, 2007)

Well it does have the bully personality giving Devon +3 to his Intimidate.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 27, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I am presuming the ship and the tower are lit with a few everburning torches.



I'd say we use as little light as possible (Afterall, we don't WANT to attract attention  ). At least the ship would be almost completely dark with maybe lightsources indoors but none in the out. Afterall we on the ship can see quite well in low light and can conjure up a lightsource if the need for one comes. If the night is completely dark with no moon/starlight we would probably keep a couple of lanterns to make shadowy illumination on the edges. But widely spread so that one can hide in the shadows.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 27, 2007)

Blackrat : the reason why I thought the ship was illuminated was because that way noone can hide in the shadows and surprise a sleepy guard


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 13, 2007)

Le'ts hope these guys have just the same luck with their rolls.



> The construct attacks the warforged, and hits, doing 14 points of damage, and it tries to grapple with the warforged.



 I'm not sure if the "tries to grapple" with the warforged is just flavor or not, but all the construct is doing is a trip attempt. If the warforged fails the DC 9, he is knocked prone (not grappled). I doubt it will matter, I have a feeling his has a very high STR.   

And I need a DM ruling. Since it appears we are in a silenced area, I am assuming using Psionic Suggestion wouldn't work. I know I don't need sound to manifest powers, but I'm pretty sure I actually have to say the suggestion. Or would it be done telepathically?


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 18, 2007)

Any thoughts on the suggestion with the silence around as stated in my previous post? It will help determine what I do immensely. And can we see #3 (syro) and roughly how far is he? EDIT: re-read the post and saw this stated as 190 from the construct? these guys must be hasted or something for that movement speed. We need to focus our attacks.

Anyone got dispels they can use and are outside of the silence area?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2007)

Is there any enemy on the deck not wearing armor?


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2007)

Armament is a warforged with an adamantine body. The mage flew off. Alestair (4) is wearing a chain shirt. The rest is wearing full plate.

The silence will negate suggestion. Charm doesn't need spoken commands per se, but armament will get a +5 to his save for being under attack by your allies.

Anything else?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 18, 2007)

My PHB 2 is loaned out at the moment.  Does silence kill my ability to make Knight Challenges?


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2007)

Can anyone check out if silence negates challange? Also, post briefly what it does exactly. (working nightshifts, don't have the books at work and usually too brainfarted to look it up when I get home)


----------

